# Healed and Ready for Tougher Goals



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi peeps! First of all I wanted to thank all of you who've been checking on me, advising and cheering me on while I had that pesky slipped disk. You've all been terrific help and inspiration! 

The results have surpassed my initial expectation of just having my back rehabilitated without gaining any weight in fat! In these 5 months, my back has become not only pain-free, it's also much stronger, I am much stronger all over!! So once again thank you all with all my heart!

Now that I am healed, pain free and stronger, I am ready for tougher goals!! 

The new goal is to drop some fat, and since I can't get it measured with calipers, I am gonna stick with measuring inches, and visual analysis . Also I want to gain more muscle in the upper body with special focus on shoulders and bis, and to get legs to lean out to the maximum, as that is where I keep all my fat!

The idea is to stick to low rep ( around 8), as-heavy-as-I-can-lift weight for the upper body, and lighter weight -  high reps (ard 20) for the lower body. I'll also be doing 30 min HIIT cardio twice a week, and 45 min of endurance cardio once a week.

I will be eating some 1600 calories, macros P 40/C 35/F 25 in 5 meals. 

Current measurements:
Height    5'6"
Weight  123lbs
Chest     35.2
waist      26.4
hips        37.6
thigh
(widest)  20.4
*knee
bicep        11
*(shoulder
to
shoulder)

* need to take these today, and will post tomorrow.


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

*22.11 - Leg day*

Smith Squats -                    20X70lbs @ 4 sets
DB Backstepping lunges -      15X15lbs ( each hand) @ 3 sets
Leg extensions -                  20X31lbs @ 3 sets
Seated Leg Curls -               20X35lbs @ 2 sets; 20X40lbs @ 2 sets
Leg Press -                         20X90lbs@ 2 sets

 - couldn't walk properly after all these!!

*Abs*

Crunches with 5lbs plate - 20x3
Toe to the Ground ( while seated on a bench), with 5lbs plate - 15X3
Straight leg raise - 15X3

Diet:

M1: 1/2 C cottage cheese, 1/2 C oat groats, apple
M2: Lean beef noodles soup with bean sprouts
M3: 1/2 C cottage cheese, 1/2 C brown rice; 2 fishies
M4 (PW): 1 S whey; 3 tbs raw oats
M5 (8pm): grilled chicken breast in tomato sauce, lettuce, tomatos, 1 apple; 2 fishies


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad to see you back and posting your diet!!!!

Lucky girl, no fat gain in 5 months....I WISH!  You are a tiny little thing 123 pounds, I WISH AGAIN!!!

Nevertheless, good luck darlin!


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill, I count on you to disect my diet and critique it as and when you see necessary, you are so great with your diet! . I guess I don't easily gain weight, which makes me less careful with my food.... and in the end I just stagnate...

And you are right and wrong about me being tiny - I am tiny in my shoulders and verrrry big in my thigs! Sigh.. typical pear shape.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, new journal.  Welcome back


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

hey Jake! Yup a new journal, new goals, and hopefully a new me in a couple of months hehehe.


----------



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

No gym yesterday, and the question is if I'll be able to go tonite - my boyfriend is going to Europe today for 2 weeks for work, so there's so many errands to run... Which is just as well, cuz my legs and bum are killing me since the Monday workout! I walk funny ha ha!!

Diet yesterday :

M1: 1 C oat groats, 1 whole egg, 2 EW, 1 apple
M2: 150gm brown rice, 2 chicken breasts, cucumber, spinach, 2 Fishies
M3: 1 whole egg, 1 EW, 1 pear
M4: Salmon and tuna Sashimi, cawan mushi ( steamed egg whites), agadeshi tofu ( soya bean curd), 2 pieces tempura ( deep fried veggies in batter, eaten with soya-ginger sauce)


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck sweetie


----------



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks sara!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

I walk funny after leg day too.  I dont think missing another day will kill you.  Take care of what you need to do


----------



## dalila (Nov 24, 2004)

hellosss!

No gym yesterday! I think it was a good call not to go, leggies feel much better today ( last week I did some running with sore legs and it got 1000 times worse!) Today I am so ready for an intense back/bis/cardio workout!! 

Who mentioned bloating earlier - I bloat as well, but it's not water retention - only my tummy bloats! I am going to check it out next week. What sorta specialist should I see, anyone knows? Gastro?

Diet yesterday:

M1: 150gm oat groats; 1/2 C cottage cheese
M2   150gm brown rice; broccoli, cauliflower stor fry, fried ( but blotted to death) fish - sort of small mackarel; 2 fishies
M3: 1/2 C cottage cheese, 1 pear, lots of rambutans ( tropical fruit, no idea what's their nutritional value - can't find it anywhere)
M4: 250gm lean beef, 1 slice WW bread, spring onions, cucumber, 2 fishies.


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

Fruits, Fiber (Veggies or Grains), dairy and Sugar Alcohol can cause you to bloat


----------



## dalila (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi sara, thanks for the feedback.. I don't consume sugar alcohols, and I always used to eat lots of fruits, veggies and complex carbs, but started bloating only 5 years ago, hmm....trying not to worry!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Had no idea you started a new journal. I would have been by sooner  


Good luck with your goals! Let me know what you find out about your "bloating", I've got a bloating problem as well, but mine is definately from water retention. I'm going to the doc next month to get that checked. Not sure what's going on there, but it makes me crazy


----------



## dalila (Nov 25, 2004)

Good workout today. It was the back and bis day:

*Back*
*WG assisted pull ups* 20X15pl offset, 12@12 plates offset ( warm up); 8X10plates offset @4 sets ----> usually I am stronger here, need only 7-8 plates, but I think I did too much warm up.
*CG pull downs* 10X62.5lbs @ 4 sets
*WG Rows* 10X90lbs @ 4 sets
*One arm DB  rows* 10X20lbs@ 3 sets

*Bis*
*EZ bar curls * 8X29lbs @ 4 sets
*Alternate DB curls* 8X12lbs @ 4 sets
*Preacher curls with EZ bar * 10X19lbs @ 4 sets

*Cardio*
30 min on treadmill - 20 min HIIT.

Diet:
M1: 250gm white beans boiled with spices, 4 EW
M2: 150GM brown rice, 250gm stewed gizzards, 1 C okra 
M3: apple - the meals till this point were heavy, couldn"t eat here
M4: 1 S whey, 3 TBS oats
M5: 100gm smoked salmon with capers, huuuuuge bowl of salad ( tomatos, cucumbers, lettuce, spinach)

cal 1603
P 145 - 39%
C 187 - 40%
F 35 - 21%


----------



## dalila (Nov 27, 2004)

Satruday! mmmm, my favorite day in the week!!  Had a leisurly breakfast on the balcony this morning, the weather was great, sunny, and bright and without a cloud in the sky!! Then it was the gym time, and I took my time with both the workout and the sauna/shower/massage afterwards. I feel so  relaxed right now.

Workout:

*Shoulders:*
Seated DB Presses 10X20lbs ( 2 sets); 8X20lbs (2 sets)
EZ bar upward rows 8X45 ( 4 sets)
DB Bilateral Side Raises 10X12lbs ( 2 sets); 10X10lbs ( 2 sets)
ss
Front DB Raises 10X10lbs ( 4 sets)
Cable Unilateral Side Raises 12X12lbs ( 3 sets)
Bent Over, standing Rear Delt Flyes 12X10lbs ( 4 sets)

*Abs*
Fit Ball crunches 3X20
Reverse Crunches 2X15
Obliques 2X15

*Cardio* - 40min on treadmill ( 30 min jogging at 8.5 level)


*Diet:*

M1: 2 slices home made 100% WW bread with FF cheese spread; whey
M2: (PW) 3tbs raw oats, whey
M3: Stirfried chicken breast with okra and cashewnuts; 100gm brown rice
M4: Dory fish fillet in cajun seasoning, watercress, 2 glasses of wine.


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi sara, thanks for the feedback.. I don't consume sugar alcohols, and I always used to eat lots of fruits, veggies and complex carbs, but started bloating only 5 years ago, hmm....trying not to worry!



 Im no expert.. but I think our metabolisms slows down as we get older.. due to that, we need to be-careful and notice what kind of food that bloats us and make us hold water


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

Meals look good and  
My opinion: Post workout carbs need to be a little higher


----------



## dalila (Nov 27, 2004)

hey sara, thanks for the advice, I think you might be right. I used to eat carbies for dinner, which is like an hour after my workout so I never used to take lots of carbs immediately PW. But since I need to lose a bit of fat, I decided to skip them for dinner, but I forgot to up them in the PW meal.. will have to rearange carbies a bit. 

are you having a good weekend?


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

Dinner (if its the last meal) should be Fat, Protein & Veggies.. Post workout meal gotta have the carbs and whey protein  

My weekend? I dunno


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

*Diet:*
M1: 1 thick slice home made WW bread, NF cream cheese, 1 egg, 3 EW
M2: 1/2 C brown rice, 1C stewed gizzards, 10 small shrimp, 1C okra, 2 fishies
M3: Apple
M4: PW - whey + 1/2C raw oats
M5: chicken breast, stirfried mushrooms and green peppers, 2 fishies
M6: 1 slice WW breadm SF jam, cocoa wit splenda & FF milk

Cals 1756
P 172 ( 40%)
C 167 ( 34%)
F 49 (26%)

TRAINING  -was in a rush

*Chest and Tris*
EZ bar flat bench presses 15X44lbs; 8X54lbs ( 3 sets )
SS
CG EZ bar tri presses 8X 29 lbs ( 3 sets)

Inclined DB Chest presses 10X15lbs ( 4 sets )
ss
Skull Crushers 8x24lbs ( 4 sets)

Flat bench flies 12X15lbs ( 4 sets)
ss
Rope press downs 8X36lbs ( 4 sets)

Straight bar press downs 10X25lbs ( 3 sets)

Cardio - 30 min ( 20 min HIIT)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

How was your weekend?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Dalila  

How've you been?


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Kerry and Jake, I am fine, thanks,just starting to miss my boyfriend quite a lot  -  I said earlier he was on a business trip to Germany and Austria. Well thankfully he is coming back tomorrow! 

Weekend was nice, save the fact that a stupid car jockey ( in this club where we were partying)  broke one of the fog lights on my car! They will pay me back for fixing it, but still!! I had some visitors ( good friends) from Singapore, so I mostly spent the weekend with them.

How are you guys?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm not doing bad, I'm excited about the weekend coming, I'm going to the states with my boyfriend, my sister and brother-in-law and my two nieces to do some Christmas shopping. Can't wait to go to Red Lobster, we don't have one here.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

What is a car jockey?


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

Jake, a car jockey here is the person that parks your car ( in restaurants, nite clubs, hotels...) and then brings it back for you .. what do call it?

Kerri, thats really exciting! Have a great time! 
You know, even after all this time spent in Malaysia, I am still not used to having a really hot and green xmas and new year's. Its like, the tree is up, and all, and then you wear your swimmers and jump into the pool... hahahahah


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, a valet!

Only rich people use valets here lol


----------



## bracewater (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jake, a car jockey here is the person that parks your car ( in restaurants, nite clubs, hotels...) and then brings it back for you .. what do call it?


Valet

BTW.  good luck with your goals I hope you exceed them


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

J, see that's why I like Asia, everything is affordable here! You should try getting an expat job and come over!   

But seriously, to park your car in a hotel would cost about RM4 an hour, while to valet it ( hehehe a new word!!) is RM15 net.... so if you are staying for a couple of hours... plus convenience....

It's the same with housekeepers, fine dining, etc..

Bracewater, thanks for stopping by, and for the support!!  By the way I love your avi, heck I like anythign with a nice bike in it!!


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck to you also  I hope you see good results with this journal ...


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi simbh! Thanks a bunch and don't be a stranger in here! . I hope I'll see some good results, this is my second journal by the way, the first one was all about recovering from a slipped disk.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> J, see that's why I like Asia, everything is affordable here! You should try getting an expat job and come over!
> 
> But seriously, to park your car in a hotel would cost about RM4 an hour, while to valet it ( hehehe a new word!!) is RM15 net.... so if you are staying for a couple of hours... plus convenience....



Can you get me a job over there?  Do all the women look as good as you?


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

J, you are really silly now, LOL   And besides I am not Asian!!    

I could help you look for one, though they normally give jobs to slightly older expats than you , not much older just a little , they kinda think experience and skill come with years of working... but if you are the type that doesn't mind being away from home, and you are open minded to different cultures and customs, you should definitely give it a try as soon as you hit 25. 

The best deal is to get a job with an american MNC that has a branch here, as they will pay you in USD. If your job here pays you in local currency, you'll live like a king here, but you'll go back home a pauper!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Silly girl, I know your not asian 

I think that would be really awesome to live out there for a while.  I always wanted to live in a foreign country(Italy), but Malaysia would do!
What should my area of expertise be in?  I have a few years untill I am 25.


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Silly girl, I know your not asian
> 
> I think that would be really awesome to live out there for a while.  I always wanted to live in a foreign country(Italy), but Malaysia would do!
> What should my area of expertise be in?  I have a few years untill I am 25.



anything really, as long as you work for an MNC, though I see people in any sorts of engineering and high-end IT jobs ( we call them field -evangelists) get jobs easier. They are like sales people, but only in charge of educating ( preaching).

And I guess keep an eye on fastest growing segments of IT, storage and IT services, cuz no matter what, those 2 will grow, they did even during very bad depression recently, which means such companies will be employing more. Especially here in Asia, where the state of IT adoption and sophistication is like 10 years behind the US.

But then again, those jobs might be a tad boring for you so then I dunno what to tell you!


----------



## bracewater (Nov 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Bracewater, thanks for stopping by, and for the support!!  By the way I love your avi, heck I like anythign with a nice bike in it!!


 thanks for the compliment, of the 3 bikes I've owned that is definately my favorite here is a non action shot


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

My breakfast today was what I usually have for my PW meal - whey and raw oats     Left me feeling like I just came out of the gym!  Why you ask? Well this missy went out partying lots and lots over the weekend and forgot to buy her groceries! This morning I open my fridge and there's nothing in it, no eggs, no cottage cheese, no tuna, no bread, no oat groats.....

Yesterday I went to my friend's gym to workout with her, and let me tell you, it's the biggest and the coolest gym I've ever seen! The lights are dim, and they have that 'spaceship" blue light creeping from under the floor, the equipment is fantastic!! I think te Smith machine was hydraulic!     Even if you let the bar free-fall,  it moves ever so slowly. The gym is so big, it's not likely it will ever be full!! And they have grrrreat LOUD music!! And its cheaper than my gym . The only thing is, it's out of the way for me, too far and bad traffic on that stretch....

So I did leggies yesterday, can't post the poundage cuz the machines were different, and much heavier than the ones I usually work out with.

Training.

*Legs*
Leg presses - 4X20 
Smith Squats - 2X20, 2X15
Leg curls - 3X20
Leg extensions - 3X20
Leg adduction - 2X20
Leg abduction - 2X20

*Diet:*

M1: 1.5 slice WW home made bread, FF cheese spread, 1 egg, 3 EW
M2: freed ( and blotted) fish, brown rice, cucumber, spinach, long beans, apple
M3: PW - whey and oats
M4: 1/2 C white rice, steamed seabass in lime and chilli, clear prawn soup, asparagus, 

Will post the macros laterssssssssss


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep up the good work  And a gym is never big enough . The gym I go to is hella big , but for some reason its full on mondays (people feeling guilty over the weekend) . 

Good to see Im not the only one eating raw oats with my shake


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Partying all weekend, while your boyfriend was away?


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Partying all weekend, while your boyfriend was away?



I somehow knew that out of my 5000-words post, you were gonna zoom in exactly on that one!!      I had visitors ( and I am sticking to that as my official excuse!) LOL

Simbh, this gym is huge, especially for Malaysian needs, I think it's like 10,000sqft. And I hated my breakie hahahah, can't wait to go for lunch now!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Soo.. whoo were the visitors? 

Oh, and thats not the only think I 'zoomed' in on.  I recall something about blue spaceship lights


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Soo.. whoo were the visitors?
> 
> Oh, and thats not the only think I 'zoomed' in on.  I recall something about blue spaceship lights



I swear to ya, there was a deep blue light coming ( somehow) from under the floor!    So in a way, you see yourself in the mirror perfectly well at your station, but U can't see very well what other people are doing, which gives an impression of privacy.

Visitors were some colleagues/friends from Singapore that I visited 2 weeks ago! As you can see, we visit each other whenever some good, hard partying is in order!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning Dalila. Have a great day!


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Dalila,

I just went finally through your journal and realized that we are the same height and same weight    Wow that's will be great for me reading your log section and see how you work your plan as well and received good tips from it.  

Does it make a long time you are in Malysia, where were you from before. Just too bad that this gym is too far away for you.  I just change gym, and it's indredible the big difference of tools and Machine as well.

Keep your great job, you are doing fantastick


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

good evening!! And good morning to me LOL. 

Yesterday was a rest day, well a rest day from the gym that is, however I spent 3 hours on my feet tasting 60 bottles of wine!   We have this huge wine gala at our club every December, and the wine is usually much cheaper and it can be tasted before buying, so that's when we stock up for xmas, new year and the year ahead.

*Diet:*
M1: 1/2 c oats, whey
M2: 1/2 C brown rice, 150gm chicken, pumpkin,cabbage, okra, 1/2 guava, a slice of papaya
M3: 2 eggs fishies
M4: 6 chicken satays, black mushroom
M5: 6 oysters, salmon steak, broccoli

WINE - amount questionable!


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Kerri, I am fine, if you can call this holiday mood I am in, fine   Gosh, I wake up everyday and feel like its sunday and I have to work!!    

Kim, thanks for visiting my journal dear. We might be the same hight and weight but that's where the similarity ends     You are so nice, muscular, and lean, I am a little pudgy baby-bear!     I am actually counting on you and people like you to help me transform into a beatuiful muscular, lean woman too!   

I've been in Malaysia for 13 years now, nearly half of my life, I like it here. I am originally from former Yugoslavia - Bosnia. Don't be a stranger here, okays?


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

oysters? are they any good?


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> oysters? are they any good?



they are yummy sara, raw with lots of fresh lime juice, mmmmm!!


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

I would try them.. I dont know how to cook oysters


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

You drink so much   Your my hero


----------



## dalila (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You drink so much   Your my hero



errr,  J, do we have to have that talk about how you compliment a lady, again??    

But in all honesty, I love my wine!


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

hellosssss!! 

I was wine -free yesterday!! ( jake will be sad to know...)   

Gym - rest! 
Workout - 2 hours walking in the supermarket! 

Diet - weird!! Only bought my groceries yesterday evening, so kinda ate most of my food in the second half of the day, I know, I know, it's not good, and it's far from ideal, but heck, at least the macros were sort of OK in the end.. ( pure luck!!   )

M1: 2 slices WW LC bread, 3 slices turkey roll ( deli meat, low sodium), whey, mango.
M2: 2 eggs, 1/2 cup stir fried glass noodles, 50gm boiled peanuts
M3: ( chinese dinner, so a bite sizes of the following 
 - 50gm deep fried fish ( blotted)
 - 1 fresh water prawn stir-freid ( blotted)
-  crab soup ( tiny bowl)
- soya bean skins stuffed with mushrooms, stewed
- 100 gm stewed venison
M4: cocoa with 100 ml LF milk, splenda, 1 TBS whipped cream, SF, NF

cals 1660
P 123 (30%)
C 168 (36%)
F 62 ( 34%) 

Jake today my 65 bottles of wine are arriving!! Yay!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

65 bottles!?!  

What is the currency in Malaysia, and how much was that?(can I ask that?  )


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 65 bottles!?!
> 
> What is the currency in Malaysia, and how much was that?(can I ask that?  )



yes YOU can LOL! 
The currency is Ringgit (RM). The alcohol in M'sia is rather expensive, but this was a sale of wines sponsored by the club I belong to, so the bottles were on about 30% cheaper. I paid  about RM2500 for the wine, but that's for the whole next year . 

Oh and 1USD=RM 3.8


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Thats just over 10$ a bottle.  Thats not bad at all   I am afraid of one thing though.. will 65 bottles last YOU a year?


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats just over 10$ a bottle.  Thats not bad at all   I am afraid of one thing though.. will 65 bottles last YOU a year?



Ha ha, very funny!!   
Well, actually it is !!     
It usually does last,  plus a bottle or two ( or 10) I get for my bday in January!   

You can't convert RMs to USDs, of course it's cheap then! If you convert it to pounds it's even cheaper hahaha, I earn in ringgits. So it is kinda expensive, but it would've been more if I bought it in a wine shop....


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

I hear you on the Great Red Wine Dalila    I usually save them for my Saturday Cheat day, but yesterday    Oh well, I got a little attack. When my grocery is not done, hell, I'm always running like a dummies to try to match something okay, but it always came up to screw up the day a little   

Keep your good job.


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

hey Kim, yeah, I love wine! Red or White, don't care, love them both!   But lately I try to limit myself to 2 glasses twice a week only ( used to have a glass or two every day with dinner) but my fat-loss is just stagnating way too much, considering my diet and workouts... I figured it has to be all that wine...  so 65 bottles or not, I am only drinking it twice a week from now on! .


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey Kim, yeah, I love wine! Red or White, don't care, love them both!  But lately I try to limit myself to 2 glasses twice a week only ( used to have a glass or two every day with dinner) but my fat-loss is just stagnating way too much, considering my diet and workouts... I figured it has to be all that wine... so 65 bottles or not, I am only drinking it twice a week from now on! .


I know what you mean , Im trying not to drink at all until xmas  With all those parties coming ... Gotta do what you gotta do 

Oh yes , on a side note , have I told you how cute you were  If that is you on the avatar of course ... If not , then I love the pictures in your gallery


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Yea, thats her.  She is hottie


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

Guys, I am blushing! Thank you so much   

Simbh, I could NEVER tell myself, no wine AT ALL for weeks to come... heck, I can't say that to myself about ANYTHING! LOL, the only way it works for me is moderation, moderation, moderation.

By the way, my hair is short now, and I wear glasses at work ( a serious look   )


----------



## simbh (Dec 3, 2004)

And premier steals my thunder , pfft  Just kidding man 

Well , there is a time to be serious and a time to be hmm ... And Im sure you look great with glasses anyways.

Ya , I understand how you can feel with the wine , but anyways , wine has good antioxident propreties , so it can be quite benefic for you. For me , well Im not a very big wine drinker , and I drank usually at parties and such events. So its a bit easier to try and put an alt to that for a little while 

Have a very nice day dalila


----------



## dalila (Dec 4, 2004)

Training Nov. 3rd:

*Back:*
WG pull ups 2/3x6plates assistance (28lbs)@ 5 sets
                2X7plates ( 34lbs) @7 sets ...................... >total 30reps

Ultra WG pull downs 10X56lbs @ 2 sets; WG8X62 lbs @ sets
Bent OVer EZ rows  12X35lbs @ 5 sets......> could've gone much heavier here but taking these and SLDLs slowly

*Bis:*
EZ standing curls 9X30lbs; 7X30lbs @ 3 sets; EZ 21s 1X20lbs
Seated DB curls 8X12lbs @ 2 sets, 8X10lbs @ 2 sets
Standing Hammers 8X10lbs

Bis were so weak after all those pull ups with lowest assistance for me so far...

*Abs:*
 - core training -
Planks 3X 30sec
Side bridges 3X15 sec
100s - 3

Diet

M1: 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, 3 EW, 1 whole egg
M2: 100gm cooked brown rice, steamed fish, lots of stir fried broccoli, apple
M3:  PW whey and 1/2 cup oats
M4: Sour & Spicy fish ( gravy grained),stir fried bean sprouts
M5: 1/2 C cottage cheese

cals: 1700 .......> too high!
P: 143, 34%
C 145, 34%
F 60, 33%


----------



## dalila (Dec 4, 2004)

Training Nov 4th - rest!

Diet:
M1: cofee, whey, 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran
M2: 100gm brown rice, chicken, squid and clams cooked in sodium reduced soya sauce, 1 C cooked spinach
M3:2 mandarins, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 tbs PB, 
M4: 2 slices LC bread with 2 tsp SF jam, 1 cocoa with splenda & LF milk, 2 LF, LS cookies 
M5: same as M2, spinach replaced with fresh salad ( lettuce, carrots, tomatos & celery)

cals 1700 ....> high again!
P 109, 27%
C 217, 47%
F 46, 46%


----------



## simbh (Dec 4, 2004)

How you doing dalila ? You seem to be doing pretty good with that diet 

Im a bit confused , I dont see the wine  

oh ya and 1700 isnt that high 

Good day or good night , whatever it is up there  Im actually off to a friends party , everyone will be drunk except me  I smell the designated driver 

Wow , too many smilies in that little text , oh well  --> just for the heck of it.


----------



## dalila (Dec 4, 2004)

Hiya simbh    Have fun tonite! It's morning here, actually verrry late morning LOL and I just got up and I am off to the gym.

And nah, I am not good with my diet, said it once before, I dont gain weight easily which makes me cheat too often, and then I jsut stagnate   I shouldn't eat more than 1600 cals for a while, at 1700 I'll never shape these fatty watty legs. oh and I am only 166cm tall! 

No wine, just to prove to J I can do it!!


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

hellossss!!

Monday mornings... usually I hate them, but today, for some reason, I feel fresh,  happy and in the mood to actually do some work!   

Weekend was nice, we put up the decorations all over the apartment, while sipping really nice red wine... it took us about 3 hours to finish everything, and as soon as we were done, and getting ready to enjoy the fruits of our work, there was a blackout!!    

Oh and I managed to wake up really early on saturday morning to go to a wet market, and buy enugh meat to feed a small village!   Bought loooots of fish, huge prawns, squid, clams, etc....So watch out for some nice meals in my diet-log. 

Ok I just wanna say this out loud, so no one gives me hard time for it , I plan to have a glass or two of wine, from now till after hols as and when I feel like it, cuz the festive mood is on all-high around here already -we have celebratory dinners at least 4 days a week now, and I wanna be able to enjoy them ( while still controling what I eat to an extent).

ok on to the training and diet logs.


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hellossss!!
> 
> Monday mornings... usually I hate them, but today, for some reason, I feel fresh, happy and in the mood to actually do some work!
> 
> ...


Damn , it seems so fun over there ... Here its starting to feel like the holidays for 2 reasons. 1) there is snow. 2) people are getting crazy in the shopping centers. But all those festive meals seem a lot of fun , sux we dont have them here. 

Its the holidays , enjoy your wine sweetie , but dont get too toopsy (if its a word)


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

*Training Nov. 5th ( sunday):*

Shoulders:
Smith Shoulder Press       20X40lbs, 12X50lbs ( warm up); 
                                   7X60lbs @ 2 sets; 6X60lbs @ 2 sets
Rear Delts Seated Flyes   10X10lbs @ 4 sets
Bilateral DB Side Raises    8X12lbs @  2 sets; 10X10lbs @ 2 sets
Front EZ Raises              10X20lbs @ 4 sets

*Cardio* 
35 min ( 20 min run on 8.5 treadmill level).

Diet
M1 1S whey, 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran
M2: 50gm raw oats, whey
M3 : grilled salmon, steamed broccoli and cauliflower, 2 fish oils
M4: 1/2 C cottage cheese  (maybe a little lessthan 1/2 cup)
M5: steak and kidney pie ( crust mostly NOT eaten), large fresh salad NO dressing, 2 glasses red wine, 2 fish oils.

cals 1560
P 150 ( 41%)
C 90 (20%)
F 55 (34%)


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Damn , it seems so fun over there ... Here its starting to feel like the holidays for 2 reasons. 1) there is snow. 2) people are getting crazy in the shopping centers. But all those festive meals seem a lot of fun , sux we dont have them here.
> 
> Its the holidays , enjoy your wine sweetie , but dont get too toopsy (if its a word)



hiya simbh, how was that party the other day? Nah, I don't drink to get drunk, once you go overboard you can't taste the wine properly, so whats the point, right?  I only get smashed for big occasions    when I am with people I fully trust and NEVER with wine.... usually tequila or rum.

Yeah it's creazy around here, we have a custom of having "open houses" for hols, so we declare the house open to all friends, acquaintances, colleagues, family, etc.... people usually start coming as easly as lunch time ( if it's a weekend), and the patry goes on till after midnite, with lots of nice food and wine. It's pretty cool, but we tend to overdo it    As they start on November 11th for deepavali, and end on february 9th with chinese new year..... but it catches up with me only in december!


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

My god , you live in paradise !

Ill have to agree with you on that , tequila and rum is a good way to get drunk 

The party was cool , my friend was drunk as hell cuz I gave to him a 12 pack of beer I had in my closet for the past 2 months. LOL . It was fun , but everyone was close to drunk or plain drunk except me , so my fun was kind of limited ... Oh well , one of my buddies is coming back to town in the holidays , so Ill be drinking a little then.

Have a nice day at work daila ... Im off to sleep , I really need a good night's sleep tonight


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

' evening! And 'morning to me!   

Very nice workout yesterday, I was happy with it yesterday, and I can FEEL it today! 

Legs:
*EZ bar squats * ( I still need to do with 5lb plates underneath my heals)
20X35lb, 20X45lb ( warm up); 20X 60lb @ 4 sets
*EZ bar walking lunges * 24 steps ( 12 each leg) X36lb @ 3 sets

.......>the first two killed me and the rest had to be very light<................

*Leg Exentsions* 20X25lb @ 4 sets
*Bent knee dead lifts* 20X45lb @ 4 sets ..... These I could've done at least 80lb, but as I said need to take it easy with SLDL and Bent over rows, till I am completely comfy and balanced while doing them.
*Cable Hip Abduction* 16X20lb @ 3 sets


Abs
Knee Raises 3X14
Fitball crunch 3X25
Reverse Crunch 3X25
Oblique side crunch 3X15

Diet
M1: 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, 1/2 C LF milk, 2/3 drained tuna packed in water, apple
M2: 150gm stewesd gizzards, 2 small chicken pieces ( abt 2 oz), okra, veg, 2 fish oils
M3: 2 wheat bix, 1/2 C LF milk, 1/2 C cottage C., 1 orange
M4: PW - whey, 50gm raw oats
M5: 150gm grilled fish with ginger and lemon juice, long beans, local veg.
M6: 1/2 C cottage cheese.

Cals 1650
P 176, 43%
C 11, 28%
F 37, 23%


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Why do you put plates under your heels?  .. I think I read that is not good.. I will find out.

Whats your favorite wine?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Dalila

My doc appt is next week, the 15th, re: the bloating, I'll let you know what happens. I hope they have some answers for me


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi J , I put the plates cuz otherwise my balance is completely off!! Dunno if you remember but before my back injury, I could never squat even with plates under the heels, so Jodi recommended I did initially squats while keeping my hands and weights in front of me, after that to progress to doing them properly but with plates underneath my heels, and then the real squats.

I feel I am getting the hang of it, and might be able to do them without the plates in a 2-3 weeks, but for now, this is safer...I keep a very good form..

Hiya Kerri... I have a sneaking suspicion actaully that one thing that bloats me more than anything else is boiled eggs/EWs...I am eating them today after 3 days and will let you know . I am sure even if I went to see a doc he would tell me to find out which foods do this to me, right? Cuz if it was IBS or something I'd bloat all the time, woudln't I?


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh forgot to answer your most important question Jake, the WINE!    In terms of geographies, my fave are the chiliean wines, followed closely by australian ones. I generally, don't like shiraz and chardonnay blends, and love merlots and cab-sauvs , and rieslings and sauv-blancs.

I chose wine according to whatever I am gonna eat, but if I was just to drink it on its own it would 99% of time be red. 

I don't have one wine that I favor, cuz over the years I've tasted so many great bottles  . There's Terarrum Merlot, Cockfighter's Ghost Cab-sauv, Mitolo G.A.M ( although it's shiraz it's yummie), Penfolds are usually very good too, Hugh Hamilton's Red Emperor Cab-sauv....


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

oh my god , you didnt even mention the french's wines , come on dalila


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

The French dont have anything good


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> oh my god , you didnt even mention the french's wines , come on dalila



Sorry Simon , I might be weird, heck I wear 2 different shoes to my own bday party, of course I AM weird!     but my point is, I don't like french wines.  I've tried many and they taste ( to me) watered down compared to aussie and chiliean wines. sowwy!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sorry Simon , I might be weird, heck I wear 2 different shoes to my own bday party, of course I AM weird!   but my point is, I don't like french wines.  I've tried many and they taste ( to me) watered down compared to aussie and chiliean wines. sowwy!!


Thats all fine , I just knew that most people considered them as good wine ... I was just kidding dalila  To me , it all tastes the same   I must miss a sense or something   If you like whine , you should try some frozen wine (if its what they call it ) _Vin de glace_ in french. The raisins are are taken when its 0 to -5 celcius or something like that (Im not an expert) and supposedly it has a very good taste. Oh ya , its not from France , its from Canada , you might have trouble to get your hands on some , but Im sure it would be worth it if you ever do.

Good night ... Im almost sleep walking


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerri... I have a sneaking suspicion actaully that one thing that bloats me more than anything else is boiled eggs/EWs...I am eating them today after 3 days and will let you know . I am sure even if I went to see a doc he would tell me to find out which foods do this to me, right? Cuz if it was IBS or something I'd bloat all the time, woudln't I?


I'm not sure if you're bloated all the time with IBS. I was told about seven years ago I probably had IBS, but then the symptoms went away after three months.  I'm going to bring that up again with my doc, cuz when I was told I probably have IBS it was from the emergency room doc and I'm not sure if my family doc knows about it. I know certain foods set off my bloating and I try to avoid them, salty stuff especially, garlic, certain spices and drinking booze  I'll find out as much as I can about it and I'll fill you in


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

No gym yesterday, as I was training quite hard on sunday and monday. 

Diet:
M1: 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, 3 EW, 1 whole egg, 1 apple
M2: 150gm brown rice, 2 small chicken breasts, cucumber, orange
M3: 1/3 C Cottage cheese, 2 fish oils
M4: 150gm brown rice noodles, fshballs stuffed with prawn paste, spinach, 1 pear, 2 fish oils

before bed - 3Tbs pure cocoa powder, 1/2 C LF milk, I packet splenda. 

Cals 1612
P 34, 20%
C 210, 47%
F 127, 33%


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

I am starting to think that my body is just happy the way it is and it refuses to change!    There are times when I eat like a pig without any change to the intensity of my workouts, and i wouldn't put on more than a pound or two, sometimes not even that much... 

There are also times ( like now), when I eat clean 90% of the time, and I train really hard, and I still look the same!! I measure myself too, same! It's so frustrating!!  The fat refuses to budge!! 

Anyways, Kerry, thank for the support girl, I am looking forward to hearing what your doc will have to say. I too notice that garlic, boiled eggs, certain fruits and some other food bloat me more.


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Nanh dalila , Im sure it will change , heck Im as sure of that as I am sure that it will go down to -20 celcius here at least 2 times this winter. Just keep on doing what you do and and it will change. Dont give up , youre too joyfull for that 

Have a very nice day btw , dont drink too much wine now  At least keep the white wine for me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry, I posted about the diet in my journal lol


----------



## dalila (Dec 8, 2004)

hey Simon, nah I am not getting depressed or disappointed - I react to everything with anger hahahah, I know I need an anger-management course!    

*Gym yesterday * - rest, had a business meeting till 8.30pm   tried waking up in the morning to get it done then, naaah didn't work!  Can't ever wake up before 8.45am!   

*Diet:*
M1: 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, 1/2 C LF milk, 3 EW, 1 whoel egg, apple
M2: 150gm brown rice ( cooked), 200gm stewed fish, broccoli, pear
M3: 1/2 C cottage cheese, 2 fish oils
M4: 1.5 C tom yum clear soup, 200gm WHITE rice ( cooked), 150gm steamed fish, 100gm chicken from green curry ( gravy ot eaten), spinach.

macros - lazy to figure out today, not too bad though, I think.


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

Nanh , you dont need anger management , just use your anger to give you energy in other high intensity activities ,for instance one that usually goes after a few glasses of wine are consumed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Dalila said:
			
		

> WHITE rice


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Luke, thanks for stopping by! I know it's WHITE, that's why I wrote it all caps!   Was kinda in a situation that I had to eat it, stupid me, forgot my brown rice...

*yesterday's training*

Chest

Inclined Smith Presses 20X40lbs; 15X50lbs ( warm up sets); 8X70lbs @ 4 sets
Flat Smith Presses 8X70lbs @ 2 sets; 8X75lbs@ 2 sets
Cable crossover 10X60lbs@ 2 sets; 8X70lbs @ 2 sets

Tris
EZ French presses 10X24lbs @ 4 sets
CG SMith Presses 8X50lbs @ 2 sets; 8X55lbs@ 2 sets
Overhead DB extensions both hands 10x15lbs @ 4 sets

Abs  
Fitball crunches 3X25
Fitball ( whattheycalled?) jacks 3X15
Fitball obliques 3X15

*Diet:*
M1: 3 EW, 1 egg, 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, 1 apple
M2: 150gm brown rice, 2 small chicken breasts, cucumbers
M3: pear ( felt too stuffed to eat 3 hrs later)
M4 ( 5 hrs later) - PW 50gm raw oats, whey
M5: tenderloin & salmon BBQed - lots of it, lots of lettuce and cooked cabbage.

- again lazy to calculate macros, slept very badly last nite, I am so tired!!


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

I went to this Korean BBQ restaurant with some friends last night, and decided to park my car in the back alley, behind the restaurant. Everything was fine till another car came to park 2 min after me, and by that time (thank god) I was already reaching the door, I looked back, and in the pool of car's lights, I saw a family of rats, not even scurrying to hide, they were just  wandering around!!  Oh man, was I hesitant to go back and get my car!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

At first I thought "dark alley" and then "mugging" or "car broken into".. glad it was only rats


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> At first I thought "dark alley" and then "mugging" or "car broken into".. glad it was only rats



only rats???   I think I would've dealt better with a mugger!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Im a bad person 

I just imagined one running at you, and you screaming like crazy.. and I laughed.


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im a bad person
> 
> I just imagined one running at you, and you screaming like crazy.. and I laughed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> only rats???


 
Should eat them instead of the white rice


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke you are not helping!   

Hmmm not sure what I did yesterday but for the first time ever, I feel this weird muscle in the sides of my chest ( in line with breasts), it's really sore!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Get a picture?  Maybe I can tell what it is


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get a picture?  Maybe I can tell what it is



I can send you my MRI photos? they are really sexy!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn, your good..   But! But, I demand color photos lol


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your good..   But! But, I demand color photos lol



Oh darn, I wanted to send you some photos of me in a bikini, but they are black and white!! So.... I guess no photos for you!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Dec 10, 2004)

saturday mmmmm!! Even the sun has come out! It's a beautiful morning out there!   

*Yesterday's training - rest! * 
I was so sore yesterday from the chest/tris training on thursday.

*Diet:*
M1: 3EW, 1egg, 50gm raw oats, 25gm raw wheat bran, apple
M2: 150gm brown rice, 200gm stir fried squid, stinky beans, okra
M3: 1/3 C cottage cheese, 1 pear, 2 tbs pure cocoa powder, in 1/2 C LF milk
M4: Chicken tandor ( chix in spices roasted in a wood burning oven), cucumbers, 2 pieces LC WW bread.

Have a great weekend ahead folks!


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Have a great weekend too dalila  My saturday is looking awfull , but my sunday should be somewhat fun and relaxing.


----------



## dalila (Dec 10, 2004)

Today's training:

*Back*
WG suppinated grip chin ups 3X6plates (28lbs) assistance @ 6 sets
                                       3X7plates (32lbs) assistance @ 4 sets
CG Pull Downs 10X56lbs @ 2 sets
                     8X62lbs @ 2 sets

One arm DB Rows 10X20lbs @ 3 sets
Cable Rows 10X3.5plates (70 lbs) @ 4 sets

*Bis*
Seated EZ curls                      10X24lbs @ 4 sets
Standing alternate DB curls        8X12lbs @ 3 sets
Seated Incline DB bilateral curls  10X10lbs @ 3 sets


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

How was your weekend?


----------



## dalila (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, weekend was nice, I was at a really cool year-end party on saturday night.   It was in a jazz bar, and they had an excelent live band, but also anyone who could play an instrument, or sing well, would join them up on the stage, jam together, it was really spontaneous and nice.

Diet was good, didnt drink much, only 2 glasses of wine and plenty of water on saturday. And I was in the gym on saturday as posted before. Sunday just cooked a lot and watched TV. My back was REALLY sore from staruday's workout!! And I can see my traps coming out quite clearly.

Monday was total disater, work was just so ridiculously busy that I didn't eat at all between 10.30am and 4.30 pm.... what I ate was good and clean thoguh. Ate one more meal at 8.30pm. I am just telling myself it's 3 weeks to your vacation, so hang in there!!   

Hi jake!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Did I miss something?  Are you coming to visit me in 3 weeks.. Perhaps to drop off some black and white bikini photos in person?  

I wish that there was a good jazz bar/lounge around here.  It really would do good I think.


----------



## dalila (Dec 14, 2004)

hey, "hang in there" was meant for me Jake, not you!    

Yeah I wish we had an opera house in KL but we don't, and so may other things, sigh... all we have is eternal summer with freuent bouts of haze!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I know silly girl.. thats my way of asking where you are going on vacation


----------



## dalila (Dec 14, 2004)

Yesterday was another crazy, hungry day! Finished work at midnight, had 3 meals only, one at 1pm, one at 4.30pm, and one at 11pm!   I think from today it should be back to normal. 

Jake, I am going back to see my sis and her baby in Bosnia for two weeks, then I'll be 10 days in Prague and Budapest after that.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a friend in Prague.  Want to say hi to him for me?  Dr. Jan Taborsky(might be spelled wrong, I would have to check at home) is his name.  I met him at the ISRBP in Athens, Greece


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Dalila

Sorry, I haven't been around much, been busy with Christmas etc. Anyways, finally went to the doc today re: my bloating problem, and he's pretty sure I'm jsut "salt sensitive". He says it's very common in women and to try to avoid salt as much as possible, which I already do. I also did'nt realize that diet coke was full of sodium and I stopped drinking it for a few days, huge difference, no bloating. So, I guess that's my answer   Anyways, how have you been?


----------



## dalila (Dec 16, 2004)

hellosssss!!

Kerri, thanks for poping in, and thanks for the update. Yeah, didn't know either that diet coke is full of sodium!! But then I rarely drink it anyways... I still think its the eggs in my case - I haven't bloated badly in days now ( since I've stopped the eggs)....

Jake, it seems that my plans might change.. my travel agent is telling me that my fare from here to europe gives me 2 free stop-overs, so now I am not limited by distance... may decide to go to the Ice Hotel ( i think in sweden .. would love to see paris too, but I am a little worried about the language issues, hmmmm... if I still decide to go to prague, will give you a tinkle .

Haven't been to gym this whole week!! And I feel kinda depressed about my work... I am thinking my not going to the gym is making it worse! Damn I just CAN'T wake up in the morning!!

But today I am going!! Will aim to do legs and arms!

Diet hasn't been great, it's not terrible either, I am eating rather clean, but just not enough... just not enough hours in the day....

Everyone, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello Dalila , just thought I'd stop by and say hello. Havn't been on very much lately , 2 jobs sux. You need to go to the gym now , give your body and mind a little chance to stress away from work 

Have a nice one .


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

yeah girl 2 jobs is the pits.  I did that for much of my college career.  I had friends that told me I was Jamaican (I'm not sure how that saying came about) cause it always seemed like I had 6 jobs to be at 


and I was always running around like .  Wait, I still run around like that. Dang!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> H Havn't been on very much lately , 2 jobs sux.






			
				bracewater said:
			
		

> yeah girl 2 jobs is the pits.


----------



## dalila (Dec 17, 2004)

Jakie smart ass!!   

Bracewaters - Simon aka Simbh is a guy. 
Simon, yeah I've started going back to the gym today. And I do feel much better, less stressed indeed. 

I also think I needed that break, I noticed in the last 2 weeks, that it took me longer than usual to recover from my workouts... I think I will reorganise my trainings to give each body part enough rest...

Today, I decided to train the legs and the glutes hard and to throw in some semi-serious bis/tris workout too.

*Legs*
EZ squats ( with 5lbs plates under the heels) 20X55lbs @ 4 sets
Walking lunges 24X15lbs ( 12 each leg) @ 3 sets
Seated Curls 20X40lbs @ 3 sets
Adduction 20X37lbs @ 3 sets

*Bis*
Standing Alternate DB curls 10X12lbs @ 3 sets
Standing EZ Curls 10X25lbs @ 3 sets

*Tris * 
Straight bar push downs 10X31lbs @ 3 sets
Tri dips 10X7 plates ( 32lbs assistance) @ 3 sets


----------



## dalila (Dec 19, 2004)

hey everyone, I have a question - If I can barely walk for 2-3 days ( and I am not exaggerating, I am serious) cuz my legs are sooo sore after a leg day, and I can???t bend them, but have to walk like a wooden toy - am I overdoing the legs??  Should I drop some sets?

I was so sore there was no way I could train anything else yesterday! 

Diet was good, save the bloody chicken sandwich I had to eat, cuz there was nothing better around, and I was on a full-day Xmas shopping mission! Why was it so bad you wonder? Well,  IT WAS DRENCHED IN DARN MARGARINE!! 

While shopping yesteday, I decided to try this massage-chair that was quite expensive but I thought what the heck, if it's good. So here I am sitting in it, and not feeling the back rollers at all. I call the sales guy and he tells me, Oh sorry miss, the girl before you was SLIM so we had to pad the back-rest with a towel for her!! I honestly would've gotten pissed off with him, but then in Asia the standard for being slim is pretty skewed cuz majority of people have really tiny, frames. In my dictionary, 2/3 of the girls here are just plain skinny... so I was fine, didn't get upset!


----------



## simbh (Dec 19, 2004)

Dalila , I don't think your overdoing your legs . Its normal to have trouble walking especially if you havn't done em in a while. Get regular with the leg workout , and you'll be fine 

Good job for not getting upset ... I feel the zen in you. LOL. Ya , its kinda known that asian people are mostly built on smaller frames. Anyways , you don't look fat (well your face doesn't ) 

Have a great week. Don't overshop now !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

She's not Asian man.. 

Hey Dalila, like simbh said.. its not unusual for your legs to get sore like that.  Even when I am going to the gym consistantly, my legs get sore for 3+ days.


----------



## dalila (Dec 20, 2004)

hi everyone, 

Jake, Simon, thanks for your answers... I was just a little worried, cuz my other body parts never get as sore as the legs do. I can't sit or get up without lots of pain, and soemne's help!! 

Workout yesterday:

*Shoulders*

Seated DB presses 20X12lbs, 15X15lbs ( warm up); 8X20lbs @ 4 sets
EZ Upward Rows 8X50lbs
Lateral Raises 10X 12lbs @ 2 sets; 10X10lbs @ 2 sets
Bent over rear flyes 10X10lbs @ 4 sets
Bent over Cable flyes 10X1 plate ( 20lbs) @ 3 sets

*Abs*
Fitball crunches 3X25
Knee Raises ( chair) 3X10
Reverse crunch ( with 5 lbs plate) 3X20

*Cardio*
30min - 20min HIIT

*Diet*

M1- 2 wheat bix in 1/2 C LF milk, 120gm turkey ( breast and leg meat mixed), apple
M2- 100gm brown rice, 150gm braised beed, french beans, cabbage
M3 - yogurt
M4 (PW)- whey + oats
M5 - tenderloin, green salad, 5 fries


----------



## simbh (Dec 20, 2004)

I know shes not asian  Unless you have a mask


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

My bad.. somehow I mised post #119.  So I thought that ou were saying she was Asian


----------



## dalila (Dec 21, 2004)

What a day yesterday!! Had a Xmas dinner for some people -work related, so much running around, I am falling of my feet today... wish I could just crawl back under the duvet!! The food was good though, it was in my fave restaurant here! 

No gym yesterday, but I was on my feet, running errands from 3-11pm!!

Food:
M1: 2 wheat bix biscuits, 1 C LF milk, 120gm turkey
M2: 100gm brown rice, chicken curry ( curry drained and blotted), broccoli, spinach
M3: apple
M4: 50gm smoked salmon, 1 egg, salad
M5: 5 meat balls, greek salad


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey.. are you ok?  The tsunami's didnt get you.. did they


----------



## dalila (Dec 27, 2004)

hey jake, thanks a lot for your concern, I really appreciate it . No tsunami waves didn't reach the capital,Kuala Lumur, which is inland, so we are all OK, just pretty much shaken by the abruptness and the magnitude of the disaster... it's unbelievable almost. 

A friend of mine who lives on the island of Penang ( one of the affected islands in Malaysia), said the sea was so noisy and the smell of salty water was so strong, it woke him up from a drunken sleep, in his bedroom on the 16th floor!! He walked to the balcony saw huge waves, but as he was hungover, he thought - cool a buch of big waves, snapped a couple of photos... then saw the bodies being fished out of the water and it downed on him...  

By the way, I am not going to Prague anymore, figured, its prolly not the same in winter.... going to Switzerland to snoop around and to ski, then if I get visa in time to Sweden to see the Northern Lights, and the famou sICe Hotel, which is built every year in completely different architectural style... 

Oh and yeah     ( since this is the IM forum     ), diet's been realtively good, I am still staying away from anythign with sugar, and from most of simple starches, still working out, but less frequently... 

Belated wishes for a Meery Christmas to everyone and timley  and warm wishes for a Happy New Year. Hope you guys have a blast!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

I wish I could travel around like you.  Someday, when im rich.  
I would rather go to Switzerland, than Prague.. I dont blame you.  Eat some Swiss chocolate for me.. lots of it, I want to know how good it is   Oh.. and will you take pictures for me?  Pretty please?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Dalila


How was your Christmas?


----------



## dalila (Dec 30, 2004)

hey there Jake, who's the lady in you avi?    And I am not rich, couldn't be further from it   but you see, when I fly from Asia to Europe they give me 2 stop-overs free.... So I figure why waste it, right?  Will take lots and lots of photos, I promise!! 

Hi Kerri, how are you darling, your pics look verrry nice! Christmas was very quiet, I was just so tired preparing for my hols ( 4 weeks in europe). We had a quiet dinner with my boyfriend's immediate family, some nice food, and lots of wine . But it was fun in a way, lots of drunken, silly and funy things happen . What were you up to?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, how are you darling, your pics look verrry nice! Christmas was very quiet, I was just so tired preparing for my hols ( 4 weeks in europe). We had a quiet dinner with my boyfriend's immediate family, some nice food, and lots of wine . But it was fun in a way, lots of drunken, silly and funy things happen . What were you up to?


Thanks  Lots of eating, drinking and of course, bloating  Got any plans for New Years?


----------



## dalila (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey there Kerri, it's gonna be a BBQ party at my place, 50 over people   ! I intend to eat all that darn meat I spent 3 hours marinating ( I mean 3 hrs preparing the marinade!! !! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!


----------



## simbh (Jan 2, 2005)

hey dalila ... Happy new years 

Hope it brings you lots of joy and happyness


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Is the 4 weeks up yet?


----------



## dalila (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is the 4 weeks up yet?



no Jakey, not yet, but I miss you guys, and so I am sneaking a peak in here, even on my hols!   I am not training, I cant eat as much here, and I am losing weight.... I've grown even smaller   I keep telling myself, I am on hols and shouldnt worry too much abt it, but a part of me can't help but think 'I cant wait to get home and to my gym'....  

How've you been?


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey dalila  
We did miss you here  Dont worry about it sweetie, it will all come back
you will have your home and gym soon  
Take care


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Yet?


----------



## dalila (Jan 28, 2005)

Yup 4 week is up!!  How are you Jakie? Thanks for popping in looking for me, that's sweet!! 

My holiday was excellent, I had so much fun in the Ice Hotel in Sweden! I was in a dog sledge, raced a raindeer sledge, drove a snomobil over a frozen lake, slept in the Ice Hotel at -5 degrees C!! Will post some pics, once I download them. 

Will resume my journal as soon as I recover from the jat lag.
Hope all of you are great, and on track with your BB goals, will pop in your journals on saturday!!

Take care peeps!


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey dalila , welcome back !

I'm glad to see that you had a lot of fun on your trip (well it seems)  Was this your first taste of cold weather ?

Don't forget to post your pics


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## dalila (Jan 30, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hey dalila , welcome back !
> 
> I'm glad to see that you had a lot of fun on your trip (well it seems)  Was this your first taste of cold weather ?
> 
> Don't forget to post your pics



Hey Simon, I grew up in the former Yugoslavia ( the Balkans) so I've seen 18 winters in my life prior to moving to Malaysia, but I've never seen the weather as cold as in the north of Sweden. While I was there, the lowest was -25 C, but they say it's because this winter started late, usually in January they have around -40 to -50C!!    

And you are right my holiday was a blast!! I just wish I didn't have to come back to work at all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Dalila, I saw you were at the Ice hotel. Did you stay or just visit? My wife and I lived around that area for 2 years. It get's sooooo freaking cold, but in the summer you can go skiing in shorts


----------



## simbh (Feb 2, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey Simon, I grew up in the former Yugoslavia ( the Balkans) so I've seen 18 winters in my life prior to moving to Malaysia, but I've never seen the weather as cold as in the north of Sweden. While I was there, the lowest was -25 C, but they say it's because this winter started late, usually in January they have around -40 to -50C!!
> 
> And you are right my holiday was a blast!! I just wish I didn't have to come back to work at all!


-25 isn't that bad once you get used to it


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

hey there rock . I think you're talking about the Ice Hotel in Canada right? I was at the one in Sweden - near Kiruna. I stayed 2 nights and that was more than enough man, had to drink lots of schnaps to keep me warm!    And there's no cuddling at nite there, let me tell ya, each to his own well-tied, well-padded sleeping bag!    

Simon, you are nuts!    -25 not bad? OMG, a couple of times, especially when I was on a moving object, like dog-sled, I really thought my nose was gonna freeze and fall off!    

On a separate note, I went to the gym today, yay me!    Since I wasn't lifting for 1.5 months, I decided to start lighter than where I left off ( I wasn't able to lift the same anyways), and do full body workouts for a while. 3 exercises major body parts, 12 reps X3 sets, and 2 exercises for smaller muscle gorups with same reps and sets - just to ease myself back into  working out. Also, I am trying to eat a bit more, but still can only down 4 clean meals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there rock . I think you're talking about the Ice Hotel in Canada right? I was at the one in Sweden - near Kiruna. I stayed 2 nights and that was more than enough man, had to drink lots of schnaps to keep me warm!    And there's no cuddling at nite there, let me tell ya, each to his own well-tied, well-padded sleeping bag!


Canada?!? Why would I go to Canada, LOL. No, we lived in Sweden. We traveled for 2 years from Gavle (?) to about 30KM north of Kiruna and everywhere inbetween. We didn't stay in the Ice Hotel though, we just visited. Don't think you could pay me enough to spend the night LOL. I'm impressed you stayed TWO nights! Pratar du svenska?


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> On a separate note, I went to the gym today, yay me!   Since I wasn't lifting for 1.5 months, I decided to start lighter than where I left off ( I wasn't able to lift the same anyways), and do full body workouts for a while. 3 exercises major body parts, 12 reps X3 sets, and 2 exercises for smaller muscle gorups with same reps and sets - just to ease myself back into working out. Also, I am trying to eat a bit more, but still can only down 4 clean meals.


Ya , its always a good idea to start off slower ... If you go to hard when you havn't worked out in a while , you feel sore like hell the days following your workout. Don't worry , I'm sure you'll quickly get back into your old training routine.


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Canada?!? Why would I go to Canada, LOL.


Too see the igloos of course , being that 90% of the population lives in an igloo during winter time


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Too see the igloos of course , being that 90% of the population lives in an igloo during winter time


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

Good morning everyone!! 

Simon, you are right, I figured no point getting so sore after the first visit to the gym that I would have to take a week off again!    Today, I am pleasantly sore, the apetite is better, but no actual pain, which means I can go running tonite    

Rock, sorry man, I just assumed that you are in the US, and therefore Canada would be nearer, bla bla... it goes to prove again that when you "assume" something you make and ass... you know that one, right?     

No I don't speak any swedish, so it was really difficult in stockholm... contrary to my expectations, not many people were able to speak english ( or maybe it was just my bad luck to come across people who couldn't speak it   ).  I think the best part about staying in the Ice Hotel was being able to do all the activites like dog sledding, visiting the Sami people, "driving" a raindeer slay, snomobiling, searching for the norther lights.... did you get to see the northern lights while you were in sweden? I am sure you did, right? I spent 3 nights in Jukjasjarvi, but the weather was bad on all three, and I didn't see them...  .....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

How is your diet doing?  Wine?


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How is your diet doing?  Wine?



smart ass!!     No actually while I was on my hols, everywhere I went,wine sucked so I lived on schnaps ( sp?)!     

But really, I've been eating clean, just not nearly enough - especially while I was in Europe... lost 2-3 kgs, like I said, my shoulders look tiny again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Simon, you are right, I figured no point getting so sore after the first visit to the gym that I would have to take a week off again!    Today, I am pleasantly sore, the apetite is better, but no actual pain, which means I can go running tonite
> 
> ...


We saw the northern lights a few times, got some really nice pictures and then lost them along with our pics of the Ice hotel LOL. Did you see any Moose there. That was something we always looked for and only saw once the whole time we were there. Ate alot of Moose though  Sounds like you had a great time, I miss Sweden. Been almost 7 years since Lisa and I left and plane tickets from the US to sweden are expensive. I definately liked the northern parts of sweden better than like Stockholm. I hated driving in Stockholm LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## dalila (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay, so I was on hols again!!! hahahahah well what could I do.. they threw these 5 days hols at us for the Chinese New Year, and what is a girl to do... I went to the beach!! That was fun, chill kinda fun.... just did nothing, sat by the beach in this little village in Malaysia and talked to the locals... watched trained monkeys pick coconuts from the trees..... No workouts, and ate lots of seafood !


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn I envy you


----------



## dalila (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't envy me Jake.... meanwhile I've gotten all flabby from holidaying ha ha ha!!

So I am finally back to posting my diet and workouts. 

I've decided that it's really hard not to have any carbs for dinner, ( which is what I used to do - have complex carbs in my first 4 meals - till 7pm) and dinner I'd just have meat and veggies ( ard 9pm). I live in Asia after all... So I'll just try to keep it healthy, and not necessarily really strict, and see where that gets me..

Yesterday's diet:

M1: 150gm cooked oat groats, 3 EW, 1 whole egg, 1 apple
M2: small 1/4 of roast chicken, salad (lettuce, cucumbers, green peppers), pear
M3: 150gm cooked oat groats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 carrot
M4: 50gm uncooked rolled oats, whey
M5: seafood noodle soup ( soba), some lean stewed beef

*Workout ( Back and Bis)* - not posting weights till I am back to where I was

WG Assisted Chinups- 5X5 ( as heavy as I could go)
Bent over Rows - 4X10 ( as heavy....)
WG Seated Rows - 3X10 ( as heavy....)

Standing EZ curls - 3X10
Inclined alternate curls - 4 X8

Abs
Stretching.


----------



## dalila (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello everyone!!

Yesterday was a cooking day for me. Since I didn't go to the gym ( rest day), I cooked chicken and chinese radish in chinese rice wine and a tad of oyster sauce; spinach "creamed" in non fat milk; lean beef and okra casserole; and tuna salad with beans for my breakie today. 

Yesterday's diet:

M1: 3 EW, 1 whole egg, 120gm cooked oat groats, apple
M2:  stir fried chilly chicken, small piece of stewed fish, pumpkin, kale, orange
M3: 2 WW biscuits in 1/3 C NF milk, 1/2 C CC, tomato, small carrot
M4: leanbeef and okra casserole, "creamed" spinach
M5: 2 stalks of celery,  1/2 C CC.


----------



## dalila (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wed, Feb. 16th.*

Training:

Chest : Flat Bench EZ Press 12, 10, 10, 8, 8 ( reps)
           Inclined DB Chest Press 12, 10, 8, 8, 7 ( reps)
          Cable Flyes  8, 8, 8

Tris :   CG Smith Presses 10, 8, 8, 8
          DB Nose Breakers 10, 10, 8, 8
          Assisted Dips   10, 10

Cardio: 35min, 25 min HIIT ( 1min @ 6.5; 1 min @ 12.5 - sprint for me).

Diet:

M1: 1/2 can of tuna, 1/3 can of baked beans, 1 tomato, 1 apple
M2: 1/2 can of tuna, 1/3 can of baked beans, 1 pear
M3 (PW): whey+ 50gm uncooked oats
M4: 1/2 C brown rice, stewed chicken, veggies, celery raw


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Post weights!  How do you feel, sore?


----------



## dalila (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post weights!  How do you feel, sore?



no way, too embarrassed!!    I never was super strong, but now it's really sad, example  - I can only bench 45 pounds! When I left for my hols it was 70! 

Yesterday, was a sad day, we had to put our dog to sleep. She was 14 years old, and very sick.... poor little darling, I really hope there is a pet heaven, where she is young again, running around chewing bones as much as she likes!

So no gym yesterday, had to sort out the vet.

Diet:
M1:2 EW, 1 w. egg, 1/2 C of oats, apple
M2: 1/2 C brown rice, fried fish ( blotted with 10 tissues), okra, kale, orange
M3: 1 carrot, 1 tomato, 1/2 C Cottage cheese

-- 4 small plums, 2 celery stalks

M4: 1.3 chapatti -Indian WW bread, chix ( was a tiny bit oily), chick peas, brinjal, 5 teaspoons ice cream


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I think you should post your weights, because you should progress fairly fast.  It will be interesting to see 

Im posting mine, and im really weak after 2 months off.. if someone has a wiseass comment, then fuck them.  They shouldnt be someone that you care what they think anyway, if they arent nice.


----------



## dalila (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think you should post your weights, because you should progress fairly fast.  It will be interesting to see
> 
> Im posting mine, and im really weak after 2 months off.. if someone has a wiseass comment, then fuck them.  They shouldnt be someone that you care what they think anyway, if they arent nice.



Okay, I agree with you. Even if it's bad I should post it. I'll edit the last two posts later today, when I have my log book with me. thanks J. !!


----------



## dalila (Feb 18, 2005)

hello everyone. I had a pretty good workout yesterday.

Legs:

EZ bar squats 35lbsX15; 55lbsX15X15X12X12
Split Squat with DBs  15lbsX12 @ 3 sets
Leg Ext. 37.5lbsX12 @2; 31.5X12@2 
Leg Curl 50lbs X12 @4 
Leg press 80lbs x 12 @ 2 sets

Abs - 2 songs worth of crunches, "foot prints on the ceiling", oblique crunches, "cycling" etc..

Diet:

M1: 1/2 C oats, 3 EW, 1 W. egg, apple
M2: 1/2 C oats, steamed fish, bean sprouts, cabbage, orange
M3: 1 carrot, 1 tomato, 1/2 C CC 
M4 (PW): 50gm raw oats, whey
M5: homemade butter beans with extra lean beef, 2 glasses of red wine

Today is saturday yay!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hello everyone. I had a pretty good workout yesterday.
> 
> Legs:
> 
> ...


Hello Beautiful Dalila,

I am so happy to see you working out.  I had been out of the loop for a while but came back about 2 weeks ago with a new attitude, ready to win.
Don't worry about your weights, I think you had a very nice workout.  What counts here is that you have started again (Ok, so I am a few days late) and are comfortable with the weights you are lifting.  Is your body responding well?  That's what you have to be looking at, not at being embarrassed because of the weights.  Heck, I restarted after almost 4 months off after Tendonitis, believe it or not, and I was very weak.  Little by little I have picked up and I am feeling stronger.
I am so happy for you.  I am not coming by as much as usual since work is really crazy and so are my kids  , but I just wanted to let you know that I am pulling for you and hope for nothing but the best.  Keep lifting, you are already a winner in my book......


----------



## dalila (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello Beautiful Dalila,
> 
> I am so happy to see you working out.  I had been out of the loop for a while but came back about 2 weeks ago with a new attitude, ready to win.
> Don't worry about your weights, I think you had a very nice workout.  What counts here is that you have started again (Ok, so I am a few days late) and are comfortable with the weights you are lifting.  Is your body responding well?  That's what you have to be looking at, not at being embarrassed because of the weights.  Heck, I restarted after almost 4 months off after Tendonitis, believe it or not, and I was very weak.  Little by little I have picked up and I am feeling stronger.
> I am so happy for you.  I am not coming by as much as usual since work is really crazy and so are my kids  , but I just wanted to let you know that I am pulling for you and hope for nothing but the best.  Keep lifting, you are already a winner in my book......




Hi Tony,

You are such an inspiring person you know! And very thoughtful too! Thank you so much for the kind words! And I hope your tendonitis has completely healed and that you've managed to get into the full swing of things! Drop by when you can, I'll keep an eye on your journal too!


----------



## dalila (Feb 21, 2005)

I haven't had the time to post my diet and workouts since friday, and now I've lost track of what I ate all those days!    It wasn't bad though....

*Saturday - shoulders*

Seated Shoulder Press 20X12lbs; 12X15lbsX4
Lateral Raise 10X10lbsX4
Bent over Rear Delt Flyes 8X10lbsX3
Cable Unilateral Rear Delt Fly 12X 20lbs X3

Cardio - Elyptical Trainer - 40 min intervals


----------



## dalila (Feb 21, 2005)

*Monday - Chest and Tris*

Chest
Incline Smith Chest Press 15X47lbs, 10X55lbs X4
Flat bench DB Chest Press 12X15lbs X4
Flat bench DB Flyes  12X15lbs X 3

Tris
EZ Skull Crushers 10X20lbsX4
Unilateral DB Kickbacks 10X10lbs X4
Tri dips ( hands on the bench, feet on the floor) 12X3

*ABs*
Fitball crunches 3X20
Fitball knife 3X12

Cardio

45 min of really fast-tempoed, jumping step class

Monday's diet:
M1: 1/2 can tuna, 1/3 C oats, apple
M2: 1/2 C brown rice, fish, spinach, pear
M3: 1 carrot, 1 tomato, 1/2 C cottage cheese
M4: 50gm raw oats, whey
M5: home mad ebutter beans with lean beef, 1 thin slice of pizza, 2 cups home made, plain popcorn


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=834396&postcount=12

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36557&highlight=heels

There are a few   Im tired of reading though lol

Nice workouts!


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Dalila  

I saw you for the first time in premo's journal. Everything's lookin' good  

(not to mention you are SO cute)


----------



## dalila (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Jake, thank you so much for the threads! I've got a stupid press conference to organise for tomorrow, and I'll only be able to read them on friday, but I am gonna read every word I promise . No way I am gonna hurt the bloody back after I've just healed it!   

Hey Flex, thanks for the compliment!  Though I don't look anything like Diana Taurasi - hell I am a midget next to her!   Don't be a stranger in here   

Just an observation - this month I haven't been bloating at all, nor have I been retaining water, wohooo! The only change to my diet was that I've started eating a lot of raw veggies,on top of the cooked ones! Could be just a coincidence, but I am hoping this will last... I love the feeling of having a flat tummy throughout the day! .


----------



## dalila (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't been keeping to my regular training schedule this week, as work was more crazy than usual, and I had very good friends visit me in Malaysia, so......but with today I would still have trained all body parts this week, and the diet has been great. I guess the damage was minimal 

*Friday ( Feb 25)* - RI for all at 60sec

Back

WG assisted Pull ups - (1-0-3)
(I was all over the place here):

9 plates ( 46lbs assistance) X12 ----> felt it was too easy
8pl (40lbs assistance) X4 ------> WTF, this was way too heavy??
8pl X 4 -----> thought I'd try it again, but couldn't squeeze more than 4 reps
9pl X 8
9pl X 6

WG Pull downs (1 -0 -3)
56lbsX10 X 2 sets
62lbsX 8 X 2 sets

NG Low Row (1-0-1)
42lbsX12X2
48lbsX8X2

Back extensions ( chair)  - 12X3 --- done really slowly

Bis

EZ Standing Curls (3-1-3)
19lbsX12
24lbsX8X

Seated alt. curls - (2-1-2)
12lbs X 10
12lbs X8
12lbsX 7

Shoulders

Seated DB Press
15lbs X 12
20lbs X8X4 sets

EZ upright row
40lbsX10
40lbsX 8
40lbs X 7

Standing Bent over Rear Delt
12lbsX10X4 sets

Bilateral Side Raises ( 1-3-1)
10lbs X10 X 3 sets

20 min stretching

 - Today I am so sore, I can't scratch my own back!!


----------



## dalila (Feb 26, 2005)

*Feb 26 - Saturday*

 - Diet was great yesterday except for those 4 glasses of red wine after dinner! Well, at least the wine was really nice!   

Legs

Squats - NO PLATES UNDER HEELS, YAY!! 
15X40lbs
15X50lbs X 3
10X60lbs x 2

Leg Extensions
12X38lbs x 3

Seated Leg Curls
15x50lbs
12x50lbs x 2

Step ups with DBs (20lbs each)
12 (each leg) x20lbs x 3

Plies with DB
12 X 25lbs x 2
10X 25lbs

Abs
V-ups
Oblique crunches
Bicycles
30 sec planks


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice workout!  You have any trouble keeping balance?


----------



## dalila (Feb 27, 2005)

hej there Jake  Strangely enough, I had no issues with balance, which is a huge progress!! I still can't squat without weights! Go figure!

Initially though, my knees kept opening up, so it was a weird upward movement there hahahaha, then I adjusted the stance ( I realised my feet were too far apart), and then I was just gerat!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

How are things going? 
You ever do walking lunges? keeping a BB on your back or holding two DB's ??


----------



## dalila (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi sara, I am doing great, thanks for stopping by!   Yes I do walking lunges, usually with DBs, but I can't do them and squats on the same day. If I do , the next day I need help getting out of bed! .


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi!
I know what you mean about squats and lunges.  I can't walk normally the next day  lol  I can never do walking lunges though (have to do stationary)..lack of balance lol


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey Flex, thanks for the compliment!



well, whenever i can sincerely say something that makes someone feel good, i try to do so.




			
				dalila said:
			
		

> Though I don't look anything like Diana Taurasi



You're right. MUCH cuter


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I know what you mean about squats and lunges.  I can't walk normally the next day  lol  I can never do walking lunges though (have to do stationary)..lack of balance lol




It takes a week or two to balance the lunges .. just keep trying


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Katia - could it be you're using a tad too heavy weights for your walking lunges? You generally can squat more weight with stationary ones, too much weight could be swaying you when doing the walking lunges... just a thoguht... 

*Diet Feb 28:*

M1: 200gm sweet potato, 3 EW, 1 whole egg, pear
M2: 150gm brown rice, 150gm stewed chicken, veggies, apple, 2 Fishies
M3: 1 carrot, 1 stalk celery, 1 small tomato, 1/2 C CC
M4 (PW): 50gm raw oats, whey
M5: Grilled chicken breast, 5 grilled shrimp, broccoli, 1 glass of white wine
 - 1 hour before bed - 150kcals worth of popcorn! 

*Training - Feb 28 - Chest/Tris*

Flat Bench Smith Press 
47lbsX15
67lbs X 10X8X7X7

Incline DB Chest Press
20lbs (each) X10 @ 4 sets

Flat Bench DB Flyes
20lbsX10 @ 3 sets

Push ups
BWx7 @ 3 sets

CG Smith Press 
47lbsX7 ---> felt it was too heavy
42lbsX 10 X 8 X 8

Straight Bar push downs
31lbs X 6 @ 3 sets
25lbs X12

Bench dips (hands on one, legs straight on another bench)
BW X 8 @ sets

Cardio - 35min treadmill, 25 min jog on level  8.5.


----------



## klmclean (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Dalila

Just stopping in to say  before my computer goes on the fritz again!


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Dalila
> 
> Just stopping in to say  before my computer goes on the fritz again!



Glad ti hear your PC is gone awry, not your diet or the training Kerri!


----------



## dalila (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey everyone. I didn't go to gym yesterday evening, as I went to see Constantine. I kinda liked the movie. Not bad at all. Interesting.... Aaaaaaand I resisted the buttery-sugary popcorn, yay me! 

M1: 200gm sweet potato, 3 EW, 1 whole egg, pear
M2: 150gm brown rice, 200gm fired ( blotted off) fish, cooked veggies, 2 fishies
M3: Sashimi ( lots), steamed EW curd, 2 piece sushi, 3 pieces tempura  
M4: 1/2 C CC, Celery sticks 1 tomato, 30gm pistachios 2 fishies
M5: Tandori chicken  - drumstick.

Not very good, but not too bad either.


----------



## dalila (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought I had a great workout yesterday, I was pooped at the time.... but then.... today I can't feel being sore, almost at all... weird   

*March 2nd Training - Back/Bis/Abs*

NG Pull Ups
9 plates ( 46lbs) assistance X 10X 8X 7X 6

Bent Over EZ bar Rows 
40lbs X 8 @ 4 sets

EZ bar Bis Curls
25lbs X 10X10X8X8

Cable Curls
3plates ( I think 36lbs, but could be 60 ha ha) X 8 @ 3 sets

One Arm DB Rows
20lbs X 10 X 10 X 8

Bilateral Cable Rows
3.5 plates X 10 @ 3 sets

Abs:

Hanging ( chair) knee raises 12X2
Decline bench Reverse Crunches 10X3
Fitball Crunches 20X3

*Diet:*

M1: *200gm "fried" Brown rice with chicken, broccoli, 1ts oyster sauce, 1 ts soy sauce*

M2: Seafood rice noodle soup, 1 mandarin

M3:  100 gm fried rice from M1, 1/2 C CC, 2 sticks celery, 1 tomato

M4: ( PW) 50 gmraw oats, whey

M5:*50gm raw cous cous, 1tsp oyster sauce, 3 tbs chinese wine, broccoli, 50gm minced lean beef*, 1 tandori drumstick


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

3 tbs chinese wine?  Wow, you've really cut back   What is oyster sauce?  Nice workout too.


----------



## dalila (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 3 tbs chinese wine?  Wow, you've really cut back   What is oyster sauce?  Nice workout too.



OMG, my addiction to good wine is internationally known!!   

No silly, chinese wine is rice wine, not grape wine, and it's used for cooking not drinking   ..... when I put *...* it means all ingredients mixed together in one dish   

Oyster sauce is a sauce made of dried oysters, salt and sugar, verrrry frequently used in chinese cooking. The one I usedd didn't have much sugar and I used only 1 teaspoon .


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

Your doing great dalila


----------



## dalila (Mar 3, 2005)

hey sara, thanks dear! I am still battling with bloating a little, but I am happy with my diet and training   

Thursdady ( March 3rd)

*Diet:*

M1: 100gm smoked salmon, 200gm boiled white beans, lots of watercress with lemon juice, pear

M2: 150gm brown rice, 200gm stewed chicken, okra, grapefruit

M3: 1/2 C CC, 2 stalks of celery, 1 tomato

M4(PW): 50gm raw oats, whey

M5: 200gm cous cous with broccoli, minced lean beef, 1 tsp oyster and 1 tsp soy sauce, 1/4 tandori chicken 


Training  -Shoudlers and Cardio:

Smith Shoulder Presses
47lbs X 15; 
57lbs X 10 X 8X 8X 7

Smith Upward Rows
52 lbs X 7 - was too heavy
47lbs X 10 X 8X 8X 8

Bilateral Side Raises ( 1-3-1)
10lbs X 10 @ 3 sets

Standing Beant over Rear Delt flyes
12lbsX 10 --- it wasn't too heavy but I couldn't really feel my rear delts         
                  squeezing

10lbsX10 @ 3 sets

Cable Rear Delt Raises
1plate ( 20lbs) X 12 @ 3 sets

Cardio - 35 min on treadmill ( 25min HIIT - 1min on 12.5 and 1 min on 6.0 level)


I still find it really hard to "feel" my rear delts when I am working them, unlike any other body part. I think I am doing the lifts correctly, I don't have much faith in the gym instructors where I work out, but even they say I am doing them right. I've tried tweaking my raises this way and that way to see if I'd feel them more, but naaah....I am not giving up though  I will get it right!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you thought about changing your rear delt exercise?  I have really grown fond of prone incline DB face pulls.  Yanick explains in the second half of the post(the jist of them).  P-funk also wrote an article in a past newsletter about them.  I will dig it up for you if you dont understand what Yan said 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=938856&postcount=1826


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey sara, thanks dear! I am still battling with bloating a little, but I am happy with my diet and training
> 
> 
> M5: 200gm cous cous with broccoli, minced lean beef, 1 tsp oyster and 1 tsp soy sauce, 1/4 tandori chicken



We all battle with bloating  I'm teaching myself to live with it   
Yes! main thing is to be happy with your diet and training that's what really counts  

Chicken tandori   
Mom always makes this stuff


----------



## dalila (Mar 3, 2005)

Jake, I read Yanick's explanation, and I get it up to the part where I am supposed to do the "face pulls" LOL - how the heck do I do that??   

P.S. Thanks so much for the threads ! You're the best!

Sara what's funny about tandori chicken?    I love tandori!!


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara what's funny about tandori chicken?    I love tandori!!



Reminded me everytime mom makes it.. the whole house smells funny


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry.. a face pull, is just pulling the weight up(not in) towards your face.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Dalila

Have a great weekend


----------



## dalila (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

A really good workout today, a really bad day of eating! I had to see my dentist about a tooth that was hurting ever since I took off my braces, it took 2 hours to fix the problem after which it was really sore for hours so I couldn't eat...   

Saturday March 5

*Legs:*

warmup -10min on the stepper

BB squats
60lbs X15 X 15 X15 X12

Reverse Lunges 
15lbs DBs ( each hand) X 12 alternate lunged @ 3 sets

DB Plies
25lbs X 10 @ 3 sets

Cable Outer Thigh
1.5 plates ( 30lbs) X 10 @ 2 sets

*Abs* - done non-stop


Crunches with feet pointing to the ceiling 1X 20
Hip Raises 1X15
Oblique twists with feet pointing to the ceiling 1X12
Bicycles 1X15
Bicycles with just legs 1X20

*Diet*

M1 - whey and oats
M2 (PW) - whey and oats
M3 - cous-cous, lean beef and okra stew
M4  - dunno yet


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Dalila!
Sorry about your tooth  Hope you feel  better.  I HATE dentists!

The bloating is usually caused when you're not digesting something right so digestive enzymes might help  or a probiotic (yogurt has lots of that  )


----------



## dalila (Mar 9, 2005)

It's the darn boiled eggs that give me the worst bloat!!

How's  everyone?  I had visitors for a couple of days, didn't go to the gym and had nothing really interesting to post.  I was eating well, drinking well too!    Had some 200 cals worth of ice cream on sunday, that's all.

* Diet yesterday ( Wed) :*

M1: lentils and tuna
M2: brown rice, chicken breast, bean sprouts ( stir fried)
M3 (PW): oats and whey
M4: brown rice noodles, beef and soup 

*Training - Back and Bis:*

Assited WG Chin Ups - 
9plates ( 46 lbs assistance) x 8X8X6X6X5

Bent Over DBs Row 20lbs X 10X 8X8X8

WG Low Row 48lbs X 10X8X8X8

CG Pull Downs 56lbsX 10X10X10X8

DB Bilateral Curls 12lbs X 8 @ 4 sets

Seated DB Alternate curls 12lbsx10X10 X8X7

Inclined Hammer Curls (only) 8lbs X10 @ 3 sets - these were really tough!

Cardio - 40 min treadmill ( 25 min jog on treadmil level 8.5)

---  I don't know what I did right yesterday, but my back and bis are killing me!! I think it was the Bent over Rows and DB standing curls which I don't do often! Must remember these lifts!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Dont forget your 'new' delt exercise tonight.  What flavor of icecream?


----------



## dalila (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont forget your 'new' delt exercise tonight.  What flavor of icecream?



How do you know I am doing delts tonight?  Yeah, I can't wait to try it!!   

It was the double caramel vanila - caramel inside, caramel coating ( instead of choc) outside, yum!! Thought of you when I was eating it!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Because silly, I read your journal and look at your routine 

mmm.. that sounds good.  Icecream is my weakness, I would seriously eat it everyday if I could lol


----------



## dalila (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because silly, I read your journal and look at your routine
> 
> mmm.. that sounds good.  Icecream is my weakness, I would seriously eat it everyday if I could lol



I know, I am just being silly ( you're right :lol)

I love ice cream too, but I didn't eat if for weeks till last nite. Then decided to buy extra rich, extra sweet ice cream, it was good but after just a little bit I felt sick, cuz I am not used to sweet stuff anymore - the "bleh" feeling is still fresh in my memory, and I am not craving any ice cream yet - good strategy huh?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

I like that.  Eat it untill your sick, then you wont crave it.


----------



## dalila (Mar 11, 2005)

Usually when I workout, I am focused, concentrated and oblivious to my surroundings, which almost always brings on a really good work out. But last nite I was all over the place!    There was this guy from New York, teaching a hip -hip dancing class at my gym, and he was sooooooo good, oh boy, I kept running to the window of the aerobics studio between sets!     I really wanted to join the class, but was torn to do my scheduled training too, and my control-freak nature won over...well sort of   

Shoulders and Tris

Seated DB Shoulder Press
20lbsX10X10X8X8

The Rear Delt Face Pulls Thingie   
12DBs X10 @4

Bent Over DB Flyes
12lbs @8 @ 3 sets

Bilateral Side Raises ( 1-3-1)
10lbs X8 @ 3 SETS

Assisted Dips
7plates ( 34lbs) X10 @ 3 sets

DB Nose Breakers
10lbs X 8X8 X7X 6

Unilateral Tri DB extensions
10lbs X10 X 3 sets

Diet - good!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you like the face pulls?

Monkeys here I come!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey dalila  
How are things going?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Yea, where are you? 

Did you get a picture of the monkey?


----------



## dalila (Mar 18, 2005)

Hej Jake once again thanks for checking on me  

These days it's really hard to find the time for everything! 6 times a week at 7am I have my biking classes, from there I rush off to the office, and work is really nuts these days, I was in Singapore for 3 days for some meetings.... But I've been eating really well, 4-5 times a day, some 1700cals, macros 35/40/25 aprox. And although there were buffet lunches every day in Singapore, I was verrrry disciplined  helped myself to some ice cream only on one day, once! 

Haven' thad the time to go to gym this week at all, but I did ashtanga yoga twice, and once I did a really interesting combo of yoga and functional training. Each workout was for about an hour,and let me tell you, I felt sore in places weights never made me feel before. I think I am gonna try to incorporate it somehow into my workouts regularly, tho I am not sure yet how to go about it.

This morning went for a swim.

Last week I got gel nails done, they look beautiful!!! I am so happy with them!

I am gonna try cooking quinoa tomorrow - -wish me luck!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey, Dalila  

How have you been? I noticed in your last post you're cooking quiona tomorrow. Have you tried it before?  I was thinking of giving it a try too. Let me know how it turns out and if you like it or not. Anyways, I'm off to bed soon, have a great weekend!


----------



## dalila (Mar 18, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Dalila
> 
> How have you been? I noticed in your last post you're cooking quiona tomorrow. Have you tried it before?  I was thinking of giving it a try too. Let me know how it turns out and if you like it or not. Anyways, I'm off to bed soon, have a great weekend!



Will do babe!   

Is that you in the avatar?? If it is you look gorgeous!!! OMG the hair has made such a differencde WoW! 

If it's not ignore my ranting hahah that girl's hair is so beautiful and shiny, amazing!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Will do babe!
> 
> Is that you in the avatar?? If it is you look gorgeous!!! OMG the hair has made such a differencde WoW!
> 
> If it's not ignore my ranting hahah that girl's hair is so beautiful and shiny, amazing!!


 
Ahhh, ghee, thanks  Yes, that's me. I've always been blonde my whole life and then in October I decided to have it coloured red just for fun, but after a couple of months I got bored of it real fast, and it was a bitch to get out of my hair. I'm so happy to be blond again, blondes really do have more fun  Thanks again for the compliment, I think I'm actually blushing


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Last week I got gel nails done, they look beautiful!!! I am so happy with them!



Must be nice  
Haven't had my nails done for quite awhile now
If I get them done, they will be broken at the gym in no time


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Sara girl what do you so in the gym to break yoru nails??   I got fake nails - gel nails done. I se Kerri uses them too.   

Finally went to the gym yesterday, after 10 days of being off. Like I said, meanwhile I've been doing power yoga and functional training which was very intense too. 

Tuesday - March 22
Leg day

Leg Extensions 37.5lbsX12 @ 4 sets
Alternte DB Front Lunges - 15lbs ( each hand) X 12 @ 3 sets
BB DLs 65lbs X12 X12 X 10 X 10 
Leg Press ( Sumo feet position) 90lbs X12 X 12 X10 X10

Lower back exercises.

Today, my lower back is quite tight from the DLs but no pain! 

Diet - Tuesday

M1: 2 slices multigrain LC bread, NF cheese spread, 3 EW. 1 med. apple
M2: 150gm wild rice, stewed chicken, leafy veg
M3: raw celerr, carrot and tomato, 1/2 C CC
M4: (PW) - whey, raw otas
M5: stir fry of chicken breast and asparagus with spices
M6: 1 "frozen treat" - like a sorbet - 90 cals, 15gm sugar.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi dalila. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of job do have?


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hi dalila. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of job do have?



Hi there Yunier.... I don't mind at all, but I don't think I get your question either, sorry .. did you mean to ask what do I do for living?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Yup. Me and my english.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara girl what do you so in the gym to break yoru nails??   I got fake nails - gel nails done. I se Kerri uses them too.
> 
> *Kick some butts   *
> Today, my lower back is quite tight from the DLs but no pain!
> ...


.


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Sara you're an animal!!    I like that!! 

Yunier I am a PR Consultant for IT companies... you know - the boring stuff LOL... why?


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Ooops forgot - Sara, by DLs I meant Dead Lifts.. I didn't put SLDLs because I bend knees coming down and I forgot what were those called LOL.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Yunier I am a PR Consultant for IT companies... you know - the boring stuff LOL... why?


 Hehe. Sounds fun. Get to travel often?


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hehe. Sounds fun. Get to travel often?



Well actually I enjoy it lots, it's just that a lot of people think I am weird for thinking that back-office IT is fun, that's why I said  - boring stuff LOL. I travel maybe once every 2-3 months out of country.. I don't think it's too much, it's just nice . 

Are you studying or working?


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara you're an animal!!    I like that!!



_I'm not the nice sara when I lift weights  :finger_: 




			
				dalila said:
			
		

> Ooops forgot - Sara, by DLs I meant Dead Lifts.. I didn't put SLDLs because I bend knees coming down and I forgot what were those called LOL.



_That's ok  I don't even know how to do dead lifts or the SLDLs.. not an expert with lower body  _


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> [/I]:
> 
> _That's ok  I don't even know how to do dead lifts or the SLDLs.. not an expert with lower body  _



Oh that's right... you were hurt and had to lay all lower body training for  a long while... how's that now? Obviously improving since you can do some lower body stuff now, right?


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Oh that's right... you were hurt and had to lay all lower body training for  a long while... how's that now? Obviously improving since you can do some lower body stuff now, right?



Yes   
Getting better.. but it would hurt everytime it rains or cold


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Well actually I enjoy it lots, it's just that a lot of people think I am weird for thinking that back-office IT is fun, that's why I said - boring stuff LOL. I travel maybe once every 2-3 months out of country.. I don't think it's too much, it's just nice .
> 
> Are you studying or working?


 Well D, I am not studying. Initially I was set to go to the military but was discharged due to medical reasons. So school was not on my priority list hence my poor performance in the SAT, which I only took once. At the moment, I am trying to get back my old job which I left prior to leaving. Establish myself and take up night classes because I really cant afford to pay for school right now.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Dalila, thanks for stopping by my journal, you really lifted my spirits


----------



## dalila (Mar 24, 2005)

Kerri you're very welcome!!   

So here I was yesterday, contemplating if I should go to the gym to train, or to the manicurist who did my gel nails ( obviously not all that well) to repair a cracked tip.... when Jake ( my good influence ) jumped in and set me straight!    Off to the gym it was! 

*Back and Shoulders:*
RI 60sec

Assisted Pull ups
7 plates ( 34lbs) X 6X 5X 5X5 X 4
9plates (46lbs) x 10

Bent over BB rows
50lbsx 8x 8x 7x 6

CG Low Row
4 plates (48lbs) x10x 10x 9x 8

Shoulder Smith Presses
55lbsX 10X 10X 9X 8 

Smith Upward Row
50lbs x10x 10x 9 x 8

Lateral DB Raises
10lbs x 8 @ 4 sets ( first 2 sets squeezed for 2 secs ont he top) 

Bent over DB Flyes
10lbs x10 @ 4 sets.

*Diet:*

- very bad as I was runnign around for a press conference the whole morning

M1 ( at 1.30pm   ) : 150gm chicken breast, 150gm wile rice, cucumber, celery, 1 carrot

M2  (PW) whey + oats

M3 Grilled salmon, tomatos, cucmber 3 glasses of red wine


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Kerri you're very welcome!!
> 
> So here I was yesterday, contemplating if I should go to the gym to train, or to the manicurist who did my gel nails ( obviously not all that well) to repair a cracked tip.... when Jake ( my good influence ) jumped in and set me straight!    Off to the gym it was!



Go to the gym, break the rest of your nails and then go to the manicurist, yell at her doing a bad job on your nails


----------



## dalila (Mar 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Go to the gym, break the rest of your nails and then go to the manicurist, yell at her doing a bad job on your nails



   OMG sara you just made my day!!! I laughed so hard! Thanks gilr!!


----------



## dalila (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh boy what a weekend!! I think my hormones went waha- hoo over the weekend, I was worse than a pregnant woman, craving only really, really bad stuff!!! And I had it, had it all!! I had deep fried chicken wings, and the richest ice cream I could get, and quesadillas and oily fried egg noodles in soya sauce and ..... and worst of all, all that food gave me such a tummy ache I couldn't work out :rolleyeyes:

Strangely enough I don't feel that bad about it... well not entirely happy, but I reckon my body might have needed it and it decided just to go for it... I say this coz I seldom crave bad stuff, and mostly don't eat, so when it happens, i tend to think it was needed.... 

Back to good eating today


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2005)

what a healthy attitude!

I started w gel nails..after breaking two of them i went acrylic w a gel overlay to protect the french from chipping...well, a week in and my gel overlays r starting to crack off the edges, but it's better than missing a chunk of nail!!!!!


----------



## dalila (Mar 27, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> what a healthy attitude!
> 
> I started w gel nails..after breaking two of them i went acrylic w a gel overlay to protect the french from chipping...well, a week in and my gel overlays r starting to crack off the edges, but it's better than missing a chunk of nail!!!!!



hey greeky, it's great to see you in here again , and thanks... you know one thing about eating - well, healthy people say you don't live to eat, you eat to live... and althought this is usually used to motivate people who eat overly unhealthy, it actaully does carry a lesson for those who obsess about eating healthy all the time too....I just don't want to be either... it doesn't make ME happy .

As for your trouble with gel nails - I suspect it has all to do with bad application - check out my Q&A on this with Kerri  - hopefully she will be able to provide more insight .


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Dalila, just answered your questions in my journal re: the gel nails. Let me know if there's anything else you need to know


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

Jake I have to say I love the new split.... I can feel it so much more.. kinda really need 2 days to recover! Thanks again!! 

*Yesterday's training - Chest and arms:*

Smith flat bench presses
70lbsX 9X 8x 8 x 7x 7

Inclined DB Presses
20lbs x 8X 8X 8 X6
15lbs X 10
 ----> I started failing on the 5th rep of the last set, it felt too heavy so I changed the DBs to 15 lbs and did another set.

Flat Bench DB Flyes
15lbs x 12X10X10X10
---> could've used 20lbs DBs but there was no one to help me put them down after each set so....

Standing BB curls
25lbsX 10X 10X 10 X10 X9 X9

Seated Alternate DB Curls
12lbsX 9 X9 X9 

Smith CG Presses
50lbs X 8X 8 X8 X8

Assisted Dips
9 plates ( 46lbs assistance) X 8 X8 X8 X8

Seated Overhead DB Extensions ( 1 arm) 
8lbs X8 X8 ---> I think cuz I did these at the very end, they felt reallllly hard to do!!

Today I am ouchy all over!! nice!!   

*Yesterday's diet:*

M1 ( 9am) 1/2 can drained tuna, 1/2 can low sodium baked beans, lots of watercress
M2 : same as M1
M3 ( PW): whey + oats
M4: 1/2 C brown barley, 1/2 C CC, 2 stalks celery, 1 tomato
M5: Red snapper, seafood bisque, 1 glass red wine.


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Take an extra day off whenever you need.  Your welcome


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Sara! I think all that pigging out last weekend gave me a boost of energy in the gym!  I'd never done 70lbs on a bench press before ( a weakling I know LOL).... but yesterday it was almost kinda easy .

Jake, when you stop cutting you gotta try this Ben and Jerry's ice cream Pish Pood ( Fish food ) it's so yummy, with little fudge fish in a coffee and choc ice cream and swirls of marshmallow.. yum!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Thanks Sara! I think all that pigging out last weekend gave me a boost of energy in the gym!  I'd never done 70lbs on a bench press before ( a weakling I know LOL).... but yesterday it was almost kinda easy .



Wanna know something? I don't think I ever benched pressed (w. Barbel)


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello everyone   

*Yesterday's diet:*

M1 ( 10am) - 1 can drained tuna, 1/2 can baked beans, watercress, apple
M2: 1/2 C brown barley, stewed fish, stir-fried okra, raw celery, 1 plum
M3: 1/2 C CC, 1 tomato, 1 carrot
M4 (PW): whey+oats
M5: 1 cup cooked soba noodles + fish fillet soup
M6 ( midnight): 1/2 C CC.

Cals: 1650
P:37%
C:41%
F: 22%

*Training:*

Cardio  - 40 min treadmill ( 5.5km)
Abs.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

Good evening dalila


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

What is stewed fish?  Fish in stew?  What kind of stew?


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is stewed fish?  Fish in stew?  What kind of stew?



yes J, it's fish in a sort of tangy stew, with lemon slices, a dash of curry powder and some LF milk .. the fish is pre- marinated in garlic, ginger and soy sauce... lemme know if you want the recipe... it's quite yummiesss!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 29, 2005)

Any nails yet?


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

Kerri, I actaully got them done 2 weeks ago, but since in this city of 3 million people there's only one salon where one can get gel nails done LOL, I had to ask those questions that were in my head 

At first I really loved them... then 10 days later one of my plastic tips split vertically ( my nails were verrry short, so they had to attach plastic tips and then do gel over), also, the technician used an electric drill and I wasn't too happy about that, but admitedly she only used it for a bit on the gel surface and used normal files for tidying up around cuticles... then when she fished the broken tip, and applied an extra layer of gel, two other nails bubbled up LOL....

So I figured out, since I have to do it there anyway ( and all in all it's actually a decent job), I am gonna find out as much as I can about application process, and give her pointers....


----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

I am sooo angry!! I woke up extra early this morning - at 6.45 am to go for my biking class and there was a massive traffic jam due to a really bad road accident, and I missed it!! I was 30 min late, and decided to skip all together!!   

No training yesterday, no cardio... the only training was 2 hours of window-shopping in the mall  Ended up only buying raw almonds and walnuts for roasting.

*Diet:  * 

M1 ( 9 am) : Lentil soup, 2 eggs, 1 EW, celery sticks, 1 orange
 11.00 am - 1 carrot 

M2 ( 12.30): 1/2 C boiled brown barley, fish fillet, spinach, pumpkin
 3.30 : 1 apple

M3 ( 4.30): 1/2 C CC

M4 ( 7.30): grilled salmon, steamed long beans, 2 spoonfuls of mash
  10.00 pm : 3 TBS of ice cream


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

I bet it was some asian guy with 'status' doing his nails.    Sorry you missed your class though.


----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet it was some asian guy with 'status' doing his nails.    Sorry you missed your class though.



SMART ASS!!  

Well actually the whole jam was because people here bet a lot and all the time, and they believe in yin/yang thing, so every misfortune draws a good fortune..... and so they bet on the numbers from the license plate of a car involved in the acident, for that reason everyone slows down to take the digits down....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

>



I know   !! It usually just causes even more accidents coz everyone is trying so badly to jot those numbers down no one's paying any attention to the road!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Kerri, I actaully got them done 2 weeks ago, but since in this city of 3 million people there's only one salon where one can get gel nails done LOL, I had to ask those questions that were in my head
> 
> At first I really loved them... then 10 days later one of my plastic tips split vertically ( my nails were verrry short, so they had to attach plastic tips and then do gel over), also, the technician used an electric drill and I wasn't too happy about that, but admitedly she only used it for a bit on the gel surface and used normal files for tidying up around cuticles... then when she fished the broken tip, and applied an extra layer of gel, two other nails bubbled up LOL....
> 
> So I figured out, since I have to do it there anyway ( and all in all it's actually a decent job), I am gonna find out as much as I can about application process, and give her pointers....


OMG! That sucks! What a bad experience. I've never had that happen. Hate to say it, but your nail lady sucks. Why are they even using plastic tips? The lady that does mine even sculpts the tips, she's awesome. Too bad I can't send her down to you to do your nails for you


----------



## dalila (Mar 30, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> OMG! That sucks! What a bad experience. I've never had that happen. Hate to say it, but your nail lady sucks. Why are they even using plastic tips? The lady that does mine even sculpts the tips, she's awesome. Too bad I can't send her down to you to do your nails for you



I know but what can I do... my nails look so awful without some sort of work.... and I guess they don't do sculpted tips..what's the diff though? I wish you could send your nail technician down to Malaysia too LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

Maybe you should stick to acrylics?


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

Greeky - I like the feel of ( or rather the fact that I can't feel) gel nails.... they also look nicer, you don't even have to wear nail polish....

*Yesterday's training  - Lower body*

BB squats
45lbsx 15
55lbs X 11 @ 4 sets

Walking Lunges
15lbs X 12 ( each leg, i.e. 24 steps) @ 4 sets

Seated Leg Curls
55lbs X 12 @ 3 sets

Cable Abduction ( decided to give them a shot  , and found them really tough!)
1.5 plate (30lbs) X 10 @ 3 set - 3 sets for one leg then switch


*Yesterday's Diet*

M1: 1/2 C raw oats, whey, apple, 2 sticks celery
M2: 2 slices LF cheese, 1 carrot
M3: 1/2 C boiled brown barley, chicken stew ( only chicken eaten), veg
M4: 1/2 C CC
M5 (PW): whey + oats
M6: grilled fish, jumbo shrimp, mussels and 5 french fried; 2 glasses red wine

Today my bum-bums is ouchie, but I like it!! Let the bloody stubbron cellulite feel it and suffer in pain!! I said it will leave by hook or by crook , and it didn't listen to me, so there now!!!   

I know I know, I lost it! LOL


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> M6: grilled fish, jumbo shrimo, mussels and 5 french fried; 2 glasses red wine
> *I love seafood  *
> 
> Today my bum-bums is ouchie, but I like it!! Let the bloody stubbron cellulite feel it and suffer in pain!! I said it will leave by hook or by crook , and it didn't listen to me, so there now!!!
> ...


.


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> I know but what can I do... my nails look so awful without some sort of work.... and I guess they don't do sculpted tips..what's the diff though? I wish you could send your nail technician down to Malaysia too LOL


Re: the sculped tips, she just makes the tip out of the same gel she puts on the nail and scupts it into a tip with a file. I just had them done yesterday, and I must say, they look fabulous   I would shop around and see if someone else can do a better job.


----------



## dalila (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello everyone!! 

Weekend came YAY, and ended Awwww!! What can I say, I love weekends, I can even wake up at an ungodly hour at 7.30am on weekends - something that eludes me every working day!   

It was nice... I watched some really good local stand up comedians who always make fun of political and racial situation in Malaysia, got pretty pissed on good wine LOL... the hangover actually wasn't too bad, so I went for friend's BBQ party the next day- yum, lots and lots of seafood, and on sunday I just chilled at home, swam for a while, wacthed lots of TV ....

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi


----------



## dalila (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Jakie   

And so I finally made quinoa... something like paella but with quinoa..and it was really good!! I loved it. And the grain expands so much - 1 C of dry quinoa makes a full pot, like 4-5 big portions, so it's actually pretty decent in cals.

*Yesterday's training: * 

45 min high intensity step class - my heart rate was at 180-200 almost all the way through 

Abs - decline crunches, decline reverse crunches, really slow floor sit ups with 5lbs plate

*Yesterday's diet:*

M1: 1/2 C cooked oat groats, 3 EW, 1 WE, apple
M2: 1/2 C cooked brown rice, veg, fish
M3: 2 slices LF cheese, raw celery, raw carrots
M4: (PW) whey + oats
M5: quinoa with lamb, mushrooms


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## dalila (Apr 5, 2005)

*Yesterday's  Diet:*
M1: quinoa with lamb and mushrooms, 1 apple
M2: 1/2 C cooked brown rice, chicken, 1 stalk raw celery
M3: 1 stalk raw celery, 3 EW +1 WE
M4 (PW): whey + oats
M5: Fish filet, boiled french beans, 4 TBS of SG whipped cream

*Training - Back and Shoulders:*

Assisted Chin Ups
8plates (40lbs assistance) X8X6X6X5
10plates X 10 @ 2 sets

WG Pull Downs
62lbs X 10X8X8X8

Seated DB Shoudler Presses
20lbs X 12 X12X10X8 ----> these are getting easy, time to try 25s

EZ Upward Rows
45lbs X8 @ 4 sets

EZ Bent Over Rows
45lbs X12 X10X10X8 -----> I am still being cautious with these

One Arm DB Row
20lbs X10 @ 3 sets ----> these are gettign easy too

Lateral DB Raises
10lbs X 10 @ 3 sets ------> When I used to work shoulders alone I could lift 12lbs DBs for 12 reps, but in this combo, no way. So I try to hold for 3 counts on top

Pronated DB Face Pulls
12lbs X 10 @ 4 sets -----> Finally getting the hang of these, today my rear delts feel nicely sore 

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Seated DB Shoudler Presses
> 20lbs X 12 X12X10X8 ----> these are getting easy, time to try 25s


----------



## dalila (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, it's the end of working Friday for me  Niceeeeee!  :lol

I didn't train on Wednesday, it was my day of rest. 

Thur training - Chest and Arms

Incline DB Chest Presses
20lbs X12 @ 2
25lbs X8 @ 8

Flat BB chest presses
60lbs X 8 @ 4

Cable chest flyes
60lbs X 8 @ 3 

EZ Bi Curls
30lbs X10 @ 3

Standing Alt. DB curls
15lbs X 8 @ 4

--------> arms definitely getting stronger!!

Straight bar Tri pushdowns
31lbs X 10 @ 4

Alternate DB kickbacks
10ls X 0 @ 3

Bench Dips ( legs on the floor)
BW X 10 @ 3

*Thur Diet*

M1: 1/2 can tuna, 1/2 C cooked oats, apple
M2: 1/2 C cooked brown rice, omelette with leeks and 2 chicken drumsticks
M3: raw celery and carrots, 10 almonds
M4 PW: whey + oats
M5: 1/2 C rice, sirloin steak, salad ( lettuce and tomaotes)

have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Have a good weekend!  Doing anything fun?


----------



## dalila (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, it's Monday here, blech! Hate Mondays... 

Weekend was good, although Saturday started really yucky .. I woke up, and then this caffeine addict realized there was no coffee in the house!!! Then I, not very smartly, figure out, well, Kahlua liqueur has lots of caffeine so I"ll have coffee liqueur ( 26% alcohol) with milk ... at 9am!! That of course not only didn't help, but the alcohol further lowered my blood pressure and I felt truly zombified, until 3pm, when I went out to meet some girlfriends for a nice and strong cuppa! Sigh......

Oh, I and checked my BF on friday..... In my gym they use Tanita scales hooked up to some funny reader/printer, that prints all your stats... and the bloody thing said my BF was 23%!!!! Then I checked it again with Omron ( something I've been using all this while as my gym doesn't have calipers and I never got them coz I don't think I'd know how to use them), and it said 21%... I know neither is really accurate but still, I am not a happy camper!!

The funny thing is that my tape-measurments haven't changed at all from the time the silly Omron gadget was showing 19%...

And another disappointing thing was that I am actually shorter than I thought!!   arrrrrrgh!!!!

Anyways, the diet wasn't very good this weekend, as I went out partying on Friday, and on sunday I attended a wedding.... 

Training.... finally managed to get my fiance to train and he only agreed to go as far the gym in our condo, so I had no choice but to train with him and make do with whatever little equipment I had in there to train legs:

Sunday - Legs:

BB Squats:
55lbs X 15
75lbs X 12X 12X 10X 10X 10 --> PB , and was wasted after all these sets!!!

BB ( step back) lunges
40lbs X 10 @ 3 sets

DB Plies
22lbs X 12 @ 3 sets

Stretching.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey hun  don't worry about the bodyfat % .. every trainer measures diffrently, they may pinch more than they supposed to and that would increase the numbers.. 
I learned to worry about tape measurments, mirror and how clothes fit me.. 

looks like you had a busy busy weekend!  How do they celebrate weddings there?


----------



## dalila (Apr 12, 2005)

H everyone, 

I am not posting lately, cuz I am not training.... you may wonder what the reason is. Well, it might be stupid ( heck it IS stupid) BUT, I've seriously decided to start training in the morning before work, because if I train after work, I never have any time for anything else, I just come back home and crash!

So far I haven't been successful, I just can't wake up in the morning to train ( while I can for everything else!) and I know that's because my body "knows" that even if I oversleep in the morning, I will still go after work. So I've decided NOT to train in the evening, hoping this will create enough guilt to get me to wake up early!!

No I don't study psychology, and no I don't think am psychotic!   

Wish me luck!!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> So far I haven't been successful, I just can't wake up in the morning to train ( while I can for everything else!) and I know that's because my body "knows" that even if I oversleep in the morning, I will still go after work. So I've decided NOT to train in the evening, hoping this will create enough guilt to get me to wake up early!!



Hi dalila  
It took me about a week or so to get used to getting up 4:30-5:00 am and hurry to the gym for morning cardio.. it takes few lousy, crappy early wakeups alarms .. then you get used to it  

Good luck


----------



## dalila (Apr 12, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey hun  don't worry about the bodyfat % .. every trainer measures diffrently, they may pinch more than they supposed to and that would increase the numbers..
> I learned to worry about tape measurments, mirror and how clothes fit me..
> 
> looks like you had a busy busy weekend!  How do they celebrate weddings there?



Hey Sara, it wasn't calipers my gym used, it was Tanita scales, and that funny thing you hold with your hands..? I guess I was upset because I've been training really hard, and I don't see much BF reduction ... Can my wine drinking really be detrimental? 

Wedding celebrations here are very versatile....

1. There are Christian weddings in the church, followed by reception - dinner and dance

2. Then there are muslim weddings in the mosque or at home, followed by dinner while the happy couple sits on a "throne" - no dancing or drinking here, 

3. Then there are hindu weddigns, were the bride gets heavily decorated with henna and jewels, the couple walks around the fire to purify and strengthen their reltionaship, this is usually followed by a vegeterian dinner if the ceremony is held in a temple, or by dinner with meat, and drinks and dance if the reception is held outside the temple.

4. And then there are Chinese weddigns, which are really a tea ceremony and a reception. Cantonese Chinese have a custom of putting obstacles for the groom to get over to get to the bride ( as in to show how much he really wants to marry her ... sometimes those are the locked doors, and slippery floors and...  you get the picture.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you train yet?


----------

